# Miconazole Nitrate (MN) Challenge (September 1 - December 31, 2012)



## jprayze (Aug 17, 2012)

*Welcome to the official MN Challenge to finish out the year!* 

If you are like me and want to meet your goals by the end of 2012 with a little boost from an unconventional growth aid, then thank this post and gather your MN.

We will officially start on *September 1, 2012*. I am opening the challenge now, so that you can gather your MN and think about how/if you will mix it with something else. Many ladies have found MN at their local dollar tree stores (I haven't ), but I was able to purchase a 6-pack at a great price from Amazon.com.



So if you're in...thank and answer these questions:

What is your current length?
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?
What frequency will you apply it?
Any other growth aids that you are using?
Anything else you care to add?
Don't forget a starting pic!
I decided to make the time period for checkins a bit longer so 
a) we could see more progress over the longer period
b) sometimes its hard to get the hair length check ready if you need to straighten, are in a PS, etc. 
So we have one check mid-way and one at the end.

*CHECK-IN DATES*
*October 15, 2012*
*December 31, 2012*

But come back often to share your experiences.

More Info

Previous Challenge: 
*Miconazole Nitrate (MN) Challenge (May 1 - July 31, 2012) *http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=616801
Original MN Thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=1209





A Few Tips:

Pay attention to your hair/scalp. This may not work for you. If you experience any adverse effects (anything that's not the norm for you...some people have reported headaches, shedding, etc.), then reduce or stop using MN.
Take special care of your ends. Most people experience faster growth, but you don't want to lose it by having to get frequent trims.
You can't focus your growth by putting the MN in a specific area (e.g. nape, edges). No matter where you put it, it seems to grow all over.
If you feel a little self-conscious about purchasing MN, find yourself the darkest pair of sunglasses you can and throw a wig on so no one will know your true identity when you hit the feminine product aisle
Can't wait to see your lovely growing results!!! 

*CHALLENGERS*

@Anavrin
@Carolie
@HairPleezeGrow
@JaszyFaye
@justjai
@maddie611
@ManiiSweetheart
@nakialovesshoes
@Shifra
@larry3344
@freckledface
@BadMamaJama
@DominicanBrazilian82
@Queensheba88
@pinkness27
@Mznelly
@All4Tris
@NikkiQ
@jenaccess
@NaiyaAi
@shockolate
@ms.blue
metro_qt
ESmackum
destinyseeker
ginabeana


----------



## larry3344 (Aug 17, 2012)

joining this challenge


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry but .. Has someone experiment nice/good results with only 2% MN ??


----------



## jprayze (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes that's all most of us have used.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm in 

Nothing's changed for me! I will still mix MN with oil blend of castor oil and African pride oils. I will apply to scalp every night. As for length I'm still SL and doing a PS right now so once done I will post pics.


----------



## freckledface (Aug 17, 2012)

Im in ive used MN for a while now with good results ill post pics and all that good stuff later im on my phone and bout to go to work


----------



## BadMamaJama (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm in.  I'm curious though.  What is the amount to be used for the challenge?  
Like is it one tube per month or one tube per 2 months or 1 tube per 4 or 8oz?  Does it even matter?
I've been using mn, but it's so mixed right now, I really don't know whats in the bottle.  LOL


----------



## jprayze (Aug 17, 2012)

BadMamaJama said:
			
		

> I'm in.  I'm curious though.  What is the amount to be used for the challenge?
> Like is it one tube per month or one tube per 2 months or 1 tube per 4 or 8oz?  Does it even matter?
> I've been using mn, but it's so mixed right now, I really don't know whats in the bottle.  LOL



It's totally up to you as far as the amount.  I never really measures how much I use per month.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Im kinda excited for this challenge.  I fear it a bit because I have never used this product and I dont want to shed (AT ALL!), but from the growth reviews Ive seen, its at least worth a try.  Can someone assist me with a manageable regiment?  Is it necessary to apply daily?  I dont do too many wash and go's due to my length; however, I would love to know if 1-2 applications per week would be sufficient to see results.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I am currently *neck length.*

*This is my absolutely first time using MN.*

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? *<----- Any Suggestions?*

What frequency will you apply it? *1-2 times x week*

Any other growth aids that you are using? *<---- Suggestions?*

Anything else you care to add? 

Don't forget a starting pic! 





*I dont really know what to do with this stuff ladies.  Any assistance will be appreciated  More specifically what do I mix with it (oils, conditioners, etc) and how to I apply it (directly to my scalp, as a treatment, with heat, etc)?*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 17, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Im kinda excited for this challenge.  I fear it a bit because I have never used this product and I dont want to shed (AT ALL!), but from the growth reviews Ive seen, its at least worth a try.  Can someone assist me with a manageable regiment?  Is it necessary to apply daily?  I dont do too many wash and go's due to my length; however, I would love to know if 1-2 applications per week would be sufficient to see results.
> 
> Thanks ladies!



Hey ma'am! Um I think you can apply how ever you would like I think most of us apply daily or a few times a week. I thunk if you want to start off with 1-2 apps a week just to see how it helps you that's a good start and go from there!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 18, 2012)

What is your current length? In the back collar bone, in the front, bottom of nose. 

Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? I was on the sidelines in the last challenge but I've used it on & off over the years.

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? Mixed with MSM, bhingraj oil & garlic/olive oil extracts. May throw a lil JBCO in there, too.

What frequency will you apply it? At least 2-3 times per week depending on my hairstyle.

Any other growth aids that you are using? Taking Foti Root & Marine Collage 

Don't forget a starting pic! I have a head full of henna right now. I'm doing a curlformer set tomorrow. I will post pics of the set.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 18, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Im kinda excited for this challenge.  I fear it a bit because I have never used this product and I dont want to shed (AT ALL!), but from the growth reviews Ive seen, its at least worth a try.  Can someone assist me with a manageable regiment?  Is it necessary to apply daily?  I dont do too many wash and go's due to my length; however, I would love to know if 1-2 applications per week would be sufficient to see results.
> 
> Thanks ladies!



When I first started I massaged it directly into my scalp 2x a day followed my oil and got great results!   Then I started mixing the MN and oils just to make it simpler but still did it twice a day for the most part.  It was harder to track my progress then because I had two trims.  

During most of the last MN challenge I wore buns , some wash n gos, some twist outs and wore it flat ironed. I am thinking about how Im going to apply MN this time because I don't want to manipulate my hair too much.  For example I had to redo my bun everyday to apply the MN when I probably could have wore the bun for 2 days and then take down and have less manipulation.

If anyone only used 1 or 2 times per week  and saw results, could you chime in?


----------



## NaiyaAi (Aug 18, 2012)

Okay, I'm in this one too! I feel bad about being so absentee the during the last one. I just can't figure out how to take length pictures!!! So frustrating!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 18, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> When I first started I massaged it directly into my scalp 2x a day followed my oil and got great results!   Then I started mixing the MN and oils just to make it simpler but still did it twice a day for the most part.  It was harder to track my progress then because I had two trims.
> 
> During most of the last MN challenge I wore buns , some wash n gos, some twist outs and wore it flat ironed. I am thinking about how Im going to apply MN this time because I don't want to manipulate my hair too much.  For example I had to redo my bun everyday to apply the MN when I probably could have wore the bun for 2 days and then take down and have less manipulation.
> 
> If anyone only used 1 or 2 times per week  and saw results, could you chime in?



I may try it this way then instead of mixing it's with the oils apply it's first then oil afterwards bc you had amazing progress!


----------



## Queensheba88 (Aug 18, 2012)

What is your current length? Past collarbone
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? Not my first time took 3 months off
 How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? Mixed with cantu leave on and castor oil
 What frequency will you apply it? Daily
Any other growth aids that you are using? Nope just hsn vitamins
Anything else you care to add?


----------



## pinkness27 (Aug 18, 2012)

What is your current length? I'm stealing @Queensheba88 answer and saying past collarbone. My hair is about the same length as urs. 

Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? I've been using it for 6 months

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? Mixed with MT, MTG, emu oil, trigger hair elixer, coconut oil, and jbco

What frequency will you apply it? 2x a day

Any other growth aids that you are using? Hairfinity

Anything else you care to add? Thanks @jprayze for another challenge. I like reading  people's diff MN mixes and updates.


----------



## Anavrin (Aug 18, 2012)

*What is your current length?* NL, grazing SL

*Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?* Yep. MN virgin here. Havent got much to lose by trying it.

*How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?* I may dilute it with water. Im going to look around and see if anyone mixes it with oil as a pre-poo. I may try that. It just depends on how often I have to use it for effects to take place.

*What frequency will you apply it?* I dont know! Like I said I have to read up on it. Im thinking every other day or 2x a week.

*Any other growth aids that you are using?* Scalp massages. 

*Anything else you care to add?* Im a huge skepticist, and I dont expect to get excellent results. Most growth aids never work for me.

*Don't forget a starting pic!*
Sorry for the stringyness of my hair. Id just taken a quick shower. Also I already have half an inch of new growth in, and Ill be buying my MN today.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Aug 18, 2012)

quick questions ladies who have used mn before does it make your scalp tingle i have used the 2% as well as the 4% from walmart and walgreens well i brought a new tube of 2% from the dollar store and it kinda tingles and makes my scalp feel like it can breath....im back using it after a 3 month break do you think that could be why my scalp is adjusting or something??


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Aug 18, 2012)

Joining This Challenge again!!

What is your current length? *an inch or 2 from BSL*
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? *Used from May 2th 2012 until July 31st*
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? *Mixed with Cayenne oil and MTG*
What frequency will you apply it? *Daily*
Any other growth aids that you are using? *Nope just the ones in my mix*
Anything else you care to add? *Noooo* 
Don't forget a starting pic! I'll show you guys my progress pic from the last MN challenge





Hoping to make BSL by mid October!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 18, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> Hey ma'am! Um I think you can apply how ever you would like I think most of us apply daily or a few times a week. I thunk if you want to start off with 1-2 apps a week just to see how it helps you that's a good start and go from there!



Thank you!  I think starting out slower will help me see if this works for me best.  I don't want to upset my hair again.  I did that already with a BKT treatment.  So I'm just very cautious.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 18, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> When I first started I massaged it directly into my scalp 2x a day followed my oil and got great results!   Then I started mixing the MN and oils just to make it simpler but still did it twice a day for the most part.  It was harder to track my progress then because I had two trims.
> 
> During most of the last MN challenge I wore buns , some wash n gos, some twist outs and wore it flat ironed. I am thinking about how Im going to apply MN this time because I don't want to manipulate my hair too much.  For example I had to redo my bun everyday to apply the MN when I probably could have wore the bun for 2 days and then take down and have less manipulation.
> 
> If anyone only used 1 or 2 times per week  and saw results, could you chime in?



Is it necessary to apply daily to achieve results?


----------



## jprayze (Aug 19, 2012)

pinkness27 said:


> What is your current length? I'm stealing @Queensheba88 answer and saying past collarbone. My hair is about the same length as urs.
> 
> Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? I've been using it for 6 months
> 
> ...


 
pinkness27 You're welcome!  Are you happy with your 6 months of progress?


----------



## jprayze (Aug 19, 2012)

[USER=355477 said:
			
		

> DominicanBrazilian82[/USER];16652317]Is it necessary to apply daily to achieve results?


 
I don't think so...I was just really pressed to see results FAST.  Plus a lot of the relaxed ladies, take breaks before and after relaxing.


----------



## Mznelly (Aug 19, 2012)

To join or not to join that is the question


----------



## pinkness27 (Aug 19, 2012)

jprayze I think I sabotaged my 6 months of growth on my edges by getting a perm on the edges 2 months ago. With my recent perm, I told her not to perm my edges. I won't be perming my edges from now on so I think I will be giving MN it's proper chance to help regain a normal hairline. On the rest of my hair I definitely think it caused a lot of ng and thickness. So overall, very pleased.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 20, 2012)

jprayze said:


> I don't think so...I was just really pressed to see results FAST. Plus a lot of the relaxed ladies, take breaks before and after relaxing.


 
Well your results are inspiring.  I am a relaxed lady and I am nervous about products such as these.  In the last 7 years I have had two set backs.  One with over color process and one with BKT.  I am so serious about my hair journey so I fear the "unknowns" on MY hair.  The results others get is what drives me to try new and unconventional things.  *Im Excited*


----------



## LovelyRo (Aug 20, 2012)

Please add me to this challenge, I haven't used MN in ages! I'm going to mix it in with sulfur 8 and oil my scalp 2x's a week. I'll post my starting pic after I relax.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 20, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> To join or not to join that is the question


 
Hey Mznelly!!!  What's the factors in your decision?


----------



## 25Nona (Aug 20, 2012)

Good luck ladies


----------



## karenjoe (Aug 20, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> To join or not to join that is the question




 I read the side effects ..... watched a few videos. I'll pass 

I
 will watch from the sidelines....


----------



## jprayze (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey ladies...I will be updating the Challengers list soon and also answering the questions personally!


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 21, 2012)

Are any of you ladies mixing sulfur in their mixes?

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 21, 2012)

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Are any of you ladies mixing sulfur in their mixes?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I'm not mixing it with the MN but I'm going to apply MN first and mix the sulfur with my oils and apply that's afterwards.


----------



## ESmackum (Aug 21, 2012)

Okay.  So this is my first challenge ever (long time lurker, new subscriber)

*What is your current length? *
SL (but short pieces in front erplexed)
*Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?* 
Not my first time, but I didnt use it consistantly the first time.
*How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? *
Mixed with coconut oil and peppermint oil
*What frequency will you apply it?* 
At least once a day (probably before bed).  But I will attempt twice a day.
*Any other growth aids that you are using?* 
Just Biotin pills
*Anything else you care to add? *
I'm wondering how everyone is applying it to their hair.  I was thinking about one of those pointy applicator bottles so I won't have to mess with my hair too much.

I will come back with a better starting picture than the one I have.


----------



## Mznelly (Aug 22, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Hey Mznelly!!!  What's the factors in your decision?



Oh I'm joining just being dramatic lol!!! May start a little later though because I'm also doing hairfinty with my mn. Karen idk what side effects but I have nothing bad to say about my mn experience. To those that are wondering if mn really works I'll post my progress and length check pics from the last challenge



Start of my hair journey



Start of using mn take note of how thin and uneven my hair is






One month update



Close up



Second length check inching towards apl


Claimed apl 


Had to end my stretch early due to the tremendous growth




Scissor happy stylist chopped off all my progress went for a trim and got a BLUNT cut never again....





Before my "trim"


----------



## jprayze (Aug 22, 2012)

Mznelly Glad you're in!!!  Looking forward to you getting back all that progress you gained and then some!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Aug 22, 2012)

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Are any of you ladies mixing sulfur in their mixes?
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I an mixing it with MTG


----------



## Mznelly (Aug 22, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> I an mixing it with MTG



What's mtg


----------



## ESmackum (Aug 22, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> What's mtg


 

I think its Shapley's Original 'Mane-Tail-Groom'. A product some ladies use to help with growth. I have to look into it myself.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 22, 2012)

Isn't too much to mix MN with sulfur ...??


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 22, 2012)

Krystle~Hime said:
			
		

> Isn't too much to mix MN with sulfur ...??



I dk but I'm give it a try! I read a few threads with info on MN and sulfur mix on here and other forums so I'm give it a go but I'm not gonna mix them per say I'm going to apply MN first then let it absorb couple hours then apply sulfur mix and see how my scalp handles it.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Aug 22, 2012)

Is it better to use 4%?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 22, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I dk but I'm give it a try! I read a few threads with info on MN and sulfur mix on here and other forums so I'm give it a go but I'm not gonna mix them per say I'm going to apply MN first then let it absorb couple hours then apply sulfur mix and see how my scalp handles it.



okay could you please come back and let us know what you(your scalp ) think after trying that ? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Aug 22, 2012)

shockolate said:


> Is it better to use 4%?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


the 4% is more "powerful" but everyone(in the last session) seems to have good results with the 2% .
let's see some others reviews.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 22, 2012)

Krystle~Hime said:
			
		

> okay could you please come back and let us know what you(your scalp ) think after trying that ?
> 
> thanks in advance.



Sure will


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 22, 2012)

shockolate said:
			
		

> Is it better to use 4%?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I dk I've only used the 2% but would love to hear if anyone has used 4%. I think the majority of us from previous challenge used the 2% though.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Aug 22, 2012)

I just ordered it from amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003VWRGPQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

I hope it arrives soon and works.


----------



## jenaccess (Aug 22, 2012)

Count me in. I will post start pic in a few days.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Aug 23, 2012)

What is your current length? *Around APL*

Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? *I've been using MN for a few months now.*

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? *I use it mixed with an itchy scalp mix that contains sulfur, menthol, and other ingredients*

What frequency will you apply it? *Nightly*

Any other growth aids that you are using? *I take a HSN vitamin with biotin*

Anything else you care to add? *Nope, not really*

Don't forget a starting pic!


----------



## jprayze (Aug 23, 2012)

shockolate said:
			
		

> Is it better to use 4%?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



4% is hard to find.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 23, 2012)

My answers

What is your current length?  Flirting with APL, hope to be able to claim in September or October
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?  I've been using MN since late March. Took a break for 1 month (August).
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?
I just mixed my oils without MN tonight so I'm ready. My mix will consist of equal parts (about 1 oz each) apricot oil, WGHO, and a few drops of peppermint oil and a 1 oz tube of 2% MN. I will not be starting use until September 3rd because I  will be on vacay and not taking my MN with me!  On September 4, I'm going to get my hair flat ironed for my starting pic and maybe a little trim. Then I'm going to baby my ends like crazy because I'm not getting any more trims for the rest of the year!
What frequency will you apply it?  1/day applying at night. Twice/day may have been too much manipulation.
Any other growth aids that you are using?  On the same day will start taking biotin again 1000 mcg/day.
Anything else you care to add? I think I said enough!   
Starting pic on the way!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Aug 25, 2012)

shockolate said:


> I just ordered it from amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003VWRGPQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> 
> I hope it arrives soon and works.


 
It arrived today(superfast)!!! Wow interesting that even if you apply in one spot it grows all over? Is this correct or did i misread??!!

[*]What is your current length?
Not sure lol. Transitioning and chopping off relaxed ends when they annoy me. 
[*]Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?
Yes this will be my first time ever using MN.
[*]How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?
I will start directly and if i dont get headaches like i do with straight MT, I will mix with MT/Hair Trigger/JBCO and a bunch of stuff i dont remember.
[*]What frequency will you apply it?
I will try when I wash twice a week
[*]Any other growth aids that you are using?
old MT/hair trigger/JBCO


ETA to add pics
Stretched:




Not-stretched:


----------



## jprayze (Aug 26, 2012)

shockolate said:
			
		

> It arrived today(superfast)!!! Wow interesting that even if you apply in one spot it grows all over? Is this correct or did i misread??!!
> b
> [*]What is your current length?
> Not sure lol. Transitioning and chopping off relaxed ends when they annoy me.
> ...



Yes some ppl tried putting it on one side but saw the same progress on both sides


----------



## NaiyaAi (Aug 26, 2012)

Where is everyone buying from? I know there are people who sell multiples on Amazon and Ebay but they're eluding me tonight. =/

Does anyone know of any pharmaceutical websites that might sell it? I know of one, that I someone swore by over in the Health & Fitness section, but then a quick google search told me that they charge your card for other things so that was a no-go.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 26, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:
			
		

> Where is everyone buying from? I know there are people who sell multiples on Amazon and Ebay but they're eluding me tonight. =/
> 
> Does anyone know of any pharmaceutical websites that might sell it? I know of one, that I someone swore by over in the Health & Fitness section, but then a quick google search told me that they charge your card for other things so that was a no-go.



I ordered from amazon, the 6 pack.


----------



## JaszyFaye (Aug 26, 2012)

*What is your current length? SL
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? I've used MN in the past but not consistently 
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? Last time I used MN I mixed it so I'm probably going to do that again. I mixed it with MT and HE Totally Twisted Conditioner
What frequency will you apply it? Every other day, last time I used it everyday and got headaches 
Any other growth aids that you are using? I have a sulfur mix that I will be using as well
Anything else you care to add? Nope, HHG!! *


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm in.  
I'm using the 4% mixed w/ water, a little bit of jojoba and emu (currently wearing a weave)
My length: I'm unsure b/c I did cut a lot off late last year/earlier this year but I believe I'm pretty much the smame length as my siggy pic.
I'm using the mix every other day and the only thing I'm taking is a multivitamin, iron w/ added vitamin c and l-lysine (I read that l-lysine and iron work better to help maintain iron levels).


----------



## jprayze (Aug 26, 2012)

ms.blue said:
			
		

> I'm in.
> I'm using the 4% mixed w/ water, a little bit of jojoba and emu (currently wearing a weave)
> My length: I'm unsure b/c I did cut a lot off late last year/earlier this year but I believe I'm pretty much the smame length as my siggy pic.
> I'm using the mix every other day and the only thing I'm taking is a multivitamin, iron w/ added vitamin c and l-lysine (I read that l-lysine and iron work better to help maintain iron levels).



Where are you getting your 4% from?


----------



## ms.blue (Aug 26, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Where are you getting your 4% from?


 I bought mine from CVS


----------



## LovelyRo (Aug 27, 2012)

[*]What is your current length? The back comes to the bottom of my neck and the front is about an inch past my collar bone... I'm growing out a bob.

[*]Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? I had success with it about 3-4 years ago... 

[*]How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? I'm mixing with light Sulfur 8 

[*]What frequency will you apply it? I'm going to start with once a week because I'll be taking the braids down under my u-part wig once a week to wash and dc... I'll add my mixture before I re-braid.

[*]Any other growth aids that you are using? Nothing else

[*]Don't forget a starting pic! I relaxed but didn't feel like straightening!!! Here's my starting pic...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## metro_qt (Aug 27, 2012)

Im in! I'll post my details after work today....


----------



## jprayze (Aug 27, 2012)

Challenger List has finally been added.  If your name is not there and you want to join, just let me know!  

I will be out of town this weekend from Friday - Monday.  On Tuesday, I will start on my mix 1/day.  I will also be getting my hair flat ironed, so I have a good starting pic and can check into all my old challenges.


----------



## gforceroy (Aug 28, 2012)

I want to join!  
[*]What is your current length?
CBL
[*]Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?
I have been using it for a couple months now..
[*]How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?
I use it directly.
[*]What frequency will you apply it?
Every other day at least and only to my edges and my nape.
[*]Any other growth aids that you are using?
Vitamins.
[*]Anything else you care to add?
Naw
[*]Don't forget a starting pic!
I have no edges


----------



## destinyseeker (Aug 28, 2012)

I have lurked and benefited secretly form this site long enough (6 months) and it's about time I made it official. 

I'm in! 

*What is your current length? SL*
*Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? I used it for the month of July *
*How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? I will use the same mix as before... MT, JBCO, EVOO w/garlic, EVCO and Grapeseed Oil*
*What frequency will you apply it? Every other day*
*Any other growth aids that you are using? *
*-Fast Grow Hair Vitamins and Collagen daily*
*-Wild Growth Oil on alternate days *
*Anything else you care to add? I had amazing results in one month so I'm excited to see how much growth there is in three months. *


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 28, 2012)

Okay so here's the braids I had did... sorry took so long to post the pics! Anyway I'm going to try and keep them in for 3 months lol


----------



## jprayze (Aug 29, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> Okay so here's the braids I had did... sorry took so long to post the pics! Anyway I'm going to try and keep them in for 3 months lol



Nice colors!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 29, 2012)

Still gotta grab some MN... What are some of the brands you ladies have used?


----------



## gforceroy (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome! destinyseeker ... I noticed that was your first post!


----------



## Queensheba88 (Aug 29, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Still gotta grab some MN... What are some of the brands you ladies have used?



I use the dollar general kind with good results also walgreens and the Walmart brand


----------



## jprayze (Aug 29, 2012)

Queensheba88 said:
			
		

> I use the dollar general kind with good results also walgreens and the Walmart brand



Yes I've always used generic.


----------



## destinyseeker (Aug 29, 2012)

gforceroy said:


> Welcome! destinyseeker ... I noticed that was your first post!


Yes it was! Thanks for the welcome


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 29, 2012)

I used EcoStyler for the 1st time this weekend & I'm on 4th day hair with ease. However, I'll be back in minibraids soon & I have my MN mixed & ready. Let's grow ladies!


----------



## NiStone (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey ya'll! This is my 1st post and 1st challenge. I'd love to join, if it's not too late. My stats:

What is your current length? Apl
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? Used it back in March for a month
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? Directly
What frequency will you apply it? 5days/wk
Any other growth aids that you are using? Nope


----------



## jprayze (Aug 30, 2012)

NyStone said:
			
		

> Hey ya'll! This is my 1st post and 1st challenge. I'd love to join, if it's not too late. My stats:
> 
> What is your current length? Apl
> Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? Used it back in March for a month
> ...



You are right on time! Welcome!!!


----------



## curlyladyt (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm joining


----------



## NiStone (Aug 30, 2012)

jprayze said:


> You are right on time! Welcome!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## jprayze (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey ladies! I will be away for the weekend, but will be replying to all your posts when I get back. I will be starting on my MN when I Return. Happy Growing!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 31, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! I will be away for the weekend, but will be replying to all your posts when I get back. I will be starting on my MN when I Return. Happy Growing!



Have fun!


----------



## tiajanae (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm in! Will be going to the store right after work to get the MN. I've been reading up on this and while my hair is braided its worth a shot!


What is your current length? 
I'm currently 18inches trying to make it to 20inches by the end of the year

Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? 
this is my first time using MN 

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? 
I'll be using a tube of MN 2% with 4oz of MTG or Garlic Oil applied to my braids which I'll be having in until the end of the year

What frequency will you apply it? 
I'll apply every other night

Any other growth aids that you are using?
I'll also be taking Hairfinity 2 times daily and MSM twice daily

Anything else you care to add? 
looking for an inch of growth a month for the rest of the year!

Don't forget a starting pic! 
I'll add a starting pic this evening 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 31, 2012)

Applied MN last night and will apply tonight!


----------



## bauderlady (Aug 31, 2012)

Can you please add me to this challenge if it's not to late


----------



## Mznelly (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok finally getting around to fill this out.

*]What is your current length? Approaching APL (((bleeehhh))))

[*]Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? I started using MN during the last challenge.

[*]How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? Mixed. Best way to prevent the dryness the MN brings

[*]What frequency will you apply it? Daily

[*]Any other growth aids that you are using? I will be joining Njoy sulfur challenge and using hairfinty vitamins.

[*]Anything else you care to add? I just put in sengalese twist. One to track my progress, two as a PS it's little to no manipulation. To the ladies who are experiencing dryness my suggestion is to buy scurl it will bring the moisture right back. Watch for any changes in your hair some people have experience excessive shedding.

[*]Don't forget a starting pic!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Sep 1, 2012)

Feels really good to apply MN again! Since im in high school and i feel going to school in celies isn't an option ill be bunning A LOT more... My schedule is going to get super hectic With school, jrotc and working art time soo ill have to see how i can squeeze in hair care!


----------



## jprayze (Sep 1, 2012)

I can't wait to start when I get back


----------



## freckledface (Sep 3, 2012)

Applied my mn and baggied last night


----------



## ArtsyCurls (Sep 3, 2012)

Is there a time limit on when I can join this? My edges are horrible and I may want to give it a shot. :/


----------



## Mjon912 (Sep 3, 2012)

IM IN!!!!

What is your current length? *APL*
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? *Nope I did the first challenge but I started late so only about a month and a half*
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? *Both, I'm not sure which way worked better before*
What frequency will you apply it?*either everyday or every other day*
Any other growth aids that you are using? *Hair trigger growth elixir when I pre poo and vits/supplements*
Anything else you care to add? *I won't actually start using MN until after the 12, my birthday*
Don't forget a starting pic! *I'll post a pic as soon as my hair is dry *


----------



## jprayze (Sep 3, 2012)

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> IM IN!!!!
> 
> What is your current length? APL
> Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? Nope I did the first challenge but I started late so only about a month and a half
> ...



Welcome back girly!!!


----------



## jprayze (Sep 3, 2012)

ArtsyCurls said:
			
		

> Is there a time limit on when I can join this? My edges are horrible and I may want to give it a shot. :/



Come on in!


----------



## pinkness27 (Sep 3, 2012)

Washed my hair and dusted ends. My mom says my hairline is coming in :-D. This made me rememb to put MN on the edges.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey everyone.  Checking in...first official day using My MN mix . I will post my official start pics later today.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2012)

Will be applying MN tonight


----------



## ScorpioLove (Sep 4, 2012)

Do any of you mix the mn with mt? Did you get headaches or anything from doing so?

 I bought both today with the intent of making a mix like that, hopefully with no setbacks. I want to use this in rotation with my sulfur mix


----------



## jprayze (Sep 4, 2012)

ScorpioLove said:
			
		

> Do any of you mix the mn with mt? Did you get headaches or anything from doing so?
> 
> I bought both today with the intent of making a mix like that, hopefully with no setbacks. I want to use this in rotation with my sulfur mix



Bumping for responses!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2012)

ScorpioLove said:
			
		

> Do any of you mix the mn with mt? Did you get headaches or anything from doing so?
> 
> I bought both today with the intent of making a mix like that, hopefully with no setbacks. I want to use this in rotation with my sulfur mix



What's mt? But no I don't even know what it is lol. Sorry I know I'm not much help : (


----------



## ScorpioLove (Sep 4, 2012)

Megatek the growth aid


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Sep 4, 2012)

ScorpioLove said:
			
		

> Do any of you mix the mn with mt? Did you get headaches or anything from doing so?
> 
> I bought both today with the intent of making a mix like that, hopefully with no setbacks. I want to use this in rotation with my sulfur mix



I use MTG  in my m mix...no headaches when I added it !


----------



## jprayze (Sep 5, 2012)

Applied my mix this am.  Starting pics below (finally!!!)  Looking for more length and thickness during this challenge.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Sep 5, 2012)

ScorpioLove said:


> Do any of you mix the mn with mt? Did you get headaches or anything from doing so?
> 
> I bought both today with the intent of making a mix like that, hopefully with no setbacks. I want to use this in rotation with my sulfur mix



I Used to but I experienced dryness so I quit now I mix with mtg and cantu shea butter


----------



## BadMamaJama (Sep 5, 2012)

What is your current length? Shoulder
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? I've been using it, now taking a break until Oct.  I think it stopped working.
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?  Mixed
What frequency will you apply it?  2 times a week
Any other growth aids that you are using?  NJoy mix 2 times a week
Anything else you care to add?  It really works.  
Don't forget a starting pic!


----------



## Mznelly (Sep 5, 2012)

ScorpioLove said:
			
		

> Do any of you mix the mn with mt? Did you get headaches or anything from doing so?
> 
> I bought both today with the intent of making a mix like that, hopefully with no setbacks. I want to use this in rotation with my sulfur mix



I used mega tek before and experience a crazy amount of growth, at the beginning of the mn challenge I put my mn in the remaining of my mt mix and experienced no headaches at all. Mt is freaking awesome but expensive 

Update: I got the itches, hopefully it's the growth itches. I've been applying my sulfur mix in the am and my mn in the pm. My braids are getting loose already not cool... Lol. My mom commented on the slackness of my sengalese twist last night I just hope I won't have to re do my twist earlier than expected that would suck


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 5, 2012)

okay this is a really dumb question. is it bad if MN touch more than the roots ? like the length or the ends? I sealed with the wrong oil so I was applying the mn mix to the whole length of hair :s :s


----------



## jprayze (Sep 5, 2012)

Krystle~Hime said:
			
		

> okay this is a really dumb question. is it bad if MN touch more than the roots ? like the length or the ends? I sealed with the wrong oil so I was applying the mn mix to the whole length of hair :s :s



The worst thing is the MN can be drying.  When your next wash day?


----------



## jprayze (Sep 5, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> I used mega tek before and experience a crazy amount of growth, at the beginning of the mn challenge I put my mn in the remaining of my mt mix and experienced no headaches at all. Mt is freaking awesome but expensive
> 
> Update: I got the itches, hopefully it's the growth itches. I've been applying my sulfur mix in the am and my mn in the pm. My braids are getting loose already not cool... Lol. My mom commented on the slackness of my sengalese twist last night I just hope I won't have to re do my twist earlier than expected that would suck



Yeah it's good and bad


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Sep 5, 2012)

jprayze said:


> The worst thing is the MN can be drying.  When your next wash day?



omg.. friday ! 
 it's MN powder in oil.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 5, 2012)

Krystle~Hime said:
			
		

> omg.. friday !
> it's MN powder in oil.



That's not bad.  Just moisturize a bit more between now and then.


----------



## pinkness27 (Sep 5, 2012)

ScorpioLove said:
			
		

> Do any of you mix the mn with mt? Did you get headaches or anything from doing so?
> 
> I bought both today with the intent of making a mix like that, hopefully with no setbacks. I want to use this in rotation with my sulfur mix



I do. I don't get any headaches from it.


----------



## pinkness27 (Sep 5, 2012)

Debating on spraying my mn mix in hair. Last 2 months my ng was crazyyy. Which is good and bad. Good for the obvious reasons. But bad bc I'm trying to learn how to stretch my relaxers and mn made it really hard for me to do (I couldn't keep the ng hydrated) and it makes my hair really oily and I dont have time to do a wash every 2-3 days.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Sep 5, 2012)

About to apply my Mix ( MN, MTG, Cayenne Oil, peppermint oil) .. might Co wash too


----------



## ESmackum (Sep 5, 2012)

I have been using mix of MN, MTG, MT, Castor oil and peppermint oil every evening for the past week. No headaches or anything but the boyfriend doesn't like the smell. That MGT smell is hard to cover.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok... So I finally picked up my MN tonight.  A small tube from CVS (2%) to see...

I have a few questions if anyone can spare a few minutes to answer them...

How long should MN be left on the scalp before its worked itself enough to be washed out?

How much shedding/hair loss was experienced after you stopped using MN?  I've noticed some "result" pictures from previous MN Challenges and "starting" pictures (of the same person) for this challenge show a great amount of shed hair/hair loss (for those I did see).

TIA

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Sep 6, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Ok... So I finally picked up my MN tonight. A small tube from CVS (2%) to see...
> 
> I have a few questions if anyone can spare a few minutes to answer them...
> 
> ...


 
Sorry I just looked at my starting pics...they aren't the best...I dont have it combed that well.  My hair is actually fine/thin anyway...Last pic from 4/25/2012 - early on in MN usage...I think my hair is/looks thicker now.

Here's a better pic when I just came out of the salon on Tuesday.  

Unfortunately, I started losing hair befre the 1st challenge ended due to medication issues.  I had 2 trims in June and July because I wasn't taking care of my ends.  Since then I changed my meds and am trying dust monthly and S&D as needed.

I did start shedding in August during the break from MN when I took out my minibraids.  I didn't know whether to attribute it to my body transitioning from the old to new meds or that I needed more protein.  I didn't even think about MN being the cause.  The shed hair that I have had over the past few weeks has not been enough to cause a visible difference in the thickness of my hair.  Here's a pic of my hair from the front:  

I knew shedding was a possibility, but I wasn't as proactive as I should have been in combatting it.  I haven't been using my AE Garlic Mask like I should which helps a lot.  Some ppl acutally are putting garlic in their mixes.  Also, most of us gradually stepped down off of MN and when I stop again I will spread out the gradually process even longer.

To sum it up, MN is use at our own risk.  It is a product used to treat yeast infections...if you use it on your head, you assume whatever risk goes with it.  Hope this helps.

Anyone else have any comments about your shedding experiences?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 6, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Sorry I just looked at my starting pics...they aren't the best...I dont have it combed that well.  My hair is actually fine/thin anyway...Last pic from 4/25/2012 - early on in MN usage...I think my hair is/looks thicker now.
> 
> Here's a better pic when I just came out of the salon on Tuesday.
> 
> ...



I wish I could thank you 10 x's for your reply.  My intention was to actually mix it with garlic oil    Plus I am currently DC'ing with AE Garlic Mask... 

If necessary, I will use AEGM as my "every wash" DC (except for my bi-weekly protein DC).  I have learned, through this site, the awesome benefits of garlic and it's ability to combat shedding.  

I'm slightly nervous because of my recent setback (earlier this year) with excessive heat, over-drying and protein overload (keratin treatment and weekly keratin conditioner DC'ing (I knew nothing about hair care, I took my initial result and thought it would give me that each week - Wrong!). 

I fear another setback, so I would hate to get to my desired length for this challenge and start shedding once I am off of it.

Thank you for your info.  Your hair looks thick and soft in your picture 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Sep 6, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> I wish I could thank you 10 x's for your reply.  My intention was to actually mix it with garlic oil    Plus I am currently DC'ing with AE Garlic Mask...
> 
> If necessary, I will use AEGM as my "every wash" DC (except for my bi-weekly protein DC).  I have learned, through this site, the awesome benefits of garlic and it's ability to combat shedding.
> 
> ...



You're welcome!!!  Mixing with garlic oil seems like a great idea!  Did you decide how often you are going to use your MN mix?


----------



## Queensheba88 (Sep 6, 2012)

Applied my mn mix and threw on a wig for work I'm 10 weeks post now and my new growth feels like 5months post I don't want to relax at 12 weeks bc I'm used to stretching my relaxers to at LEAST 6mos but I don't think I can make it and I dnt want to damage my hair trying to part through all this new growth to detangle I'm wondering if I should just relax


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 6, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> You're welcome!!!  Mixing with garlic oil seems like a great idea!  Did you decide how often you are going to use your MN mix?



I'm gonna start today and go from there . I want to try to do it every other day, or every two days.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growinginstyle (Sep 6, 2012)

What is your current length? *APL*
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?*I've been using it for about a month. I've been on a break for two weeks because I'm wearing a straight style. I plan to start back using MN tomorrow.*
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? *Mixed with JBCO and WGHO*
What frequency will you apply it? *Every night.*
Any other growth aids that you are using? *Hairfinity.*
Anything else you care to add? *Let's grow everybody! *
(starting pic is in my siggy)


----------



## jprayze (Sep 6, 2012)

justjai said:
			
		

> What is your current length? APL
> Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?I've been using it for about a month. I've been on a break for two weeks because I'm wearing a straight style. I plan to start back using MN tomorrow.
> How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? Mixed with JBCO and WGHO
> What frequency will you apply it? Every night.
> ...



Welcome!!!


----------



## growinginstyle (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you jprayze!


----------



## ScorpioLove (Sep 6, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> I used mega tek before and experience a crazy amount of growth, at the beginning of the mn challenge I put my mn in the remaining of my mt mix and experienced no headaches at all. Mt is freaking awesome but expensive
> 
> Update: I got the itches, hopefully it's the growth itches. I've been applying my sulfur mix in the am and my mn in the pm. My braids are getting loose already not cool... Lol. My mom commented on the slackness of my sengalese twist last night I just hope I won't have to re do my twist earlier than expected that would suck






pinkness27 said:


> I do. I don't get any headaches from it.





ESmackum said:


> I have been using mix of MN, MTG, MT, Castor oil and peppermint oil every evening for the past week. No headaches or anything but the boyfriend doesn't like the smell. That MGT smell is hard to cover.



Can you all list about how much of what is in your mix? And are any of you experiencing any shedding?     

I want to join this challenge if I may. I want to use this 3x/ week but I wont be receiving it until monday. 

What is your current length? *BSB*
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? *Never used this before (or megatek) *
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? *
Mixed with Megatek, castor oil, peppermint oil, and vatika*
What frequency will you apply it? *Every other night*
Any other growth aids that you are using? *Sulfur mix and multivitamins*
Anything else you care to add? *I need to be full BSL like today*!


----------



## tiajanae (Sep 6, 2012)

So I applied my MN mix for the first time last night. Can you say whew! My head was on fire lol. Not because of the MN, but i mixed with a combo of MTG, Coconut Oil, and Peppermint Oil. That Peppermint Oil had my scalp feeling icy for about an hour lol. Anywho, I got a new set of individuals on Saturday (the 1st) and I plan on applying my mix every other day. I'll have a ng check in about 2 weeks so it should be exciting. Thinking about adding Garlic Oil to the mix since I've read about the shedding properties of MN. Good luck everyone!


----------



## jprayze (Sep 6, 2012)

tiajanae said:
			
		

> So I applied my MN mix for the first time last night. Can you say whew! My head was on fire lol. Not because of the MN, but i mixed with a combo of MTG, Coconut Oil, and Peppermint Oil. That Peppermint Oil had my scalp feeling icy for about an hour lol. Anywho, I got a new set of individuals on Saturday (the 1st) and I plan on applying my mix every other day. I'll have a ng check in about 2 weeks so it should be exciting. Thinking about adding Garlic Oil to the mix since I've read about the shedding properties of MN. Good luck everyone!



Too much peppermint oil???


----------



## pinkness27 (Sep 6, 2012)

ScorpioLove

Can you all list about how much of what is in your mix? And are any of you experiencing any shedding?

I used about 3 tbs of: mtg, mn, mt

I poured about half of my 4oz and I didn't measure how much hair trigger I just poured until I felt the vanilla flavor outweighed mtg smell. My little sister says I smell like cookies when I spray my mix lol. 

I took about 10 soft gel garlic pills (from Walmart ) and squeezed them into my mix.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Sep 6, 2012)

My scalp will not stop itching. Could this be a reaction?  What are the side effects of using MN?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 7, 2012)

jprayze... First MN application (heavily diluted)... 

My Recipe

.25 oz of MN
1 tsp of Baba de Caracol
1/2 tsp of Garlic Oil

Made just enough for the night...  Don't like heavy, oily hair... So I was extremely sparing with the application.  Hopefully I get the tingles soon 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Sep 7, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> jprayze... First MN application (heavily diluted)...
> 
> My Recipe
> 
> ...



Your recipe Sounds good.  That's my problem now with heavy oily hair.  Im doing daily applications.  Last night I just added a little MN straight to my scalp instead of my mix because my hair and scalp doesn't need anymore oil!


----------



## jprayze (Sep 7, 2012)

[USER=358185 said:
			
		

> justjai[/USER];16781829]Thank you @jprayze!


 
love your hair color!


----------



## jprayze (Sep 8, 2012)

Applied the mix this am! Was supposed to be taking biotin too but haven't started yet :-(


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 9, 2012)

2nd MN application... Altered my recipe a lil bit... Added .5 oz of MN, 1 tsp of Garlic Oil, 1 tsp of Baba de Caracol (Leave-in)...

I've decided every other day works for me.  

New Growth Aid:  Bamboo Supplements

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 9, 2012)

Where is the tingle and itch?  Am I too early on?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaiyaAi (Sep 9, 2012)

For the relaxed ladies, what do you do to reduce potential shedding during the week before/after a relaxer when you're not supposed to apply MN?


----------



## jprayze (Sep 9, 2012)

[USER=355477]DominicanBrazilian82[/USER] said:
			
		

> Where is the tingle and itch?  Am I too early on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I think most ppl tingle when they got something tingling in their mix like peppermint oil.  

Maybe too early to get the growing itchies!  

Question--was looking back, are you applying .5 oz per application?  What size tube did u buy?  The one I'm using now is only 1 oz.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 9, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:
			
		

> For the relaxed ladies, what do you do to reduce potential shedding during the week before/after a relaxer when you're not supposed to apply MN?



Good question...any ideas???


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 9, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> I think most ppl tingle when they got something tingling in their mix like peppermint oil.
> 
> Maybe too early to get the growing itchies!
> 
> Question--was looking back, are you applying .5 oz per application?  What size tube did u buy?  The one I'm using now is only 1 oz.



I actually got a few 1.59 oz tubes.  It didn't come out to .5 oz.  more like .25 oz.  The first time was actually less.  I am going to try it without leave in conditioner (garlic oil and MN only - same proportions)

I section my hair into four, and then section each four into, between, 10-15 sections and apply directly on the scalp.  This limits it touching my hair and gives scalp the opportunity to benefit from the aid.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 10, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:
			
		

> For the relaxed ladies, what do you do to reduce potential shedding during the week before/after a relaxer when you're not supposed to apply MN?



I use garlic oil with application (.25 oz of MN and 1 tsp of garlic oil) and I exclusively DC with Alter Ego Garlic Mask or BioHair Care Garlic Mask.  Garlic is helpful in reducing/stopping shedding.  Works wonders with and without MN.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## deedoswell (Sep 10, 2012)

Can't believe I missed this one!!!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 10, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I use garlic oil with application (.25 oz of MN and 1 tsp of garlic oil) and I exclusively DC with Alter Ego Garlic Mask or BioHair Care Garlic Mask.  Garlic is helpful in reducing/stopping shedding.  Works wonders with and without MN.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Do they sell alter ego in stores? Or just online?


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm still using MN but now I have it mixed again in my sulfur mix. I was playing with my braidout and realized I gain an inch of growth and didn't even notice it. Wow! That is so crazy.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 10, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> Do they sell alter ego in stores? Or just online?



I buy it at a Dominican BSS here in Miami.  Depending on where you live you might not find it readily available in stores.  NY, Philadelphia and other metro city BSS's carry it (in my experience).  But online is just as good (and maybe a little cheaper).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaiyaAi (Sep 10, 2012)

Where do you get garlic oil from? Online?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 10, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:
			
		

> Where do you get garlic oil from? Online?



You can get garlic oil from a "GOOD" BSS or a whole food/organic store.  I saw tons at my local vitamin supercenter/organic food store... Plus they have other oils that are good for your hair i.e.: almond, jojoba, coconut, castor, etc...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 10, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:
			
		

> Where do you get garlic oil from? Online?



Plus at vitamin stores.  They usually have it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 11, 2012)

MN application for tonight:

.25 oz of MN
1 tsp Garlic Oil

12 Weeks Post... Going the whole month of September without a relaxer so I can experiment with this growth aid... So motivated!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Sep 11, 2012)

I applied my MN mix this am


----------



## ginabeana (Sep 11, 2012)

A late starter, but hey, it's only 11 days in!

What is your current length? CBL
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? This will be my first time using MN
How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? directly
What frequency will you apply it? daily
Any other growth aids that you are using? GNC Hair, Skin & Nails Formula
Anything else you care to add? I hope I can stick to protective styling and keep the flat iron away. 
Don't forget a starting pic!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 11, 2012)

I've been applying my MN nightly


----------



## ScorpioLove (Sep 11, 2012)

I just got my mn today! The megatek isnt here yet so tonight i will just mix with castor oil to apply


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 11, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> MN application for tonight:
> 
> .25 oz of MN
> 1 tsp Garlic Oil
> ...



Ok so this just happened today (wishful thinking last night) 

I actually had to add a little conditioner because the consistency was off.  Added 1 pinky full of Lacio Lacio Leave-In conditioner and one pinky full of AE Garlic mask.  The MN percentage was about 75% to everything else.

So... I usually match my MN ingredients to the same percentage of MN.  I was very fearful of immediate breakage.  Today (3rd application) was the first time I maintained the amount of MN, but lessened the other MN ingredients.  My head feels very airy, tingly and my roots and scalp are moisturized!  I like the MN application more than anything because of my process and the fact that I get moisture to my roots and scalp.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mznelly (Sep 12, 2012)

Checking in this Friday will mark the two mark for my sengalese twist and using my my mix and my sulfur mix. I have taking excellent care of my edges and I'm notice a nice bit of NG from my braids. When I got my hair braided it was relatively tight (mistake on my part for letting the braided do that) so I can say with certainty that my NG is from my growth aids



My fingers are showing where the braid starts the rest is NG


----------



## ginabeana (Sep 12, 2012)

Has anyone found that the MN becomes oily in your hair?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 12, 2012)

ginabeana said:


> Has anyone found that the MN becomes oily in your hair?



I haven't noticed but maybe bc I use a sulfur oil mix right after applying MN. I also cowash every 3 days. Anyone else?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 12, 2012)

ginabeana said:
			
		

> Has anyone found that the MN becomes oily in your hair?



I think that it's how you apply it and how much is used.  I section my hair like I'm relaxing it and only use enough to coat my scalp within that section.  It's a time consuming process, but then my hair isn't drenched in MN, garlic oil and AE Garlic Mask (my ingredients).  

Some people use applicator bottles; which lessens your application time, but increases the chance that it may make your "hair" oily.   I use my finger tip to apply and it never touches my hair at all.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 13, 2012)

Applying my MN tonight (let's hope)... I'm sticking to a *strict* every other day routine.  Co-washing on Friday, MN application, full wash Sunday, MN application.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tiajanae (Sep 13, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Too much peppermint oil???


 
i think so but it feels so good now that I'm use to it. I see a bit a ng in these braids so I think it's working. 

on another note, how often is everyone using the MN? I have mines diluted with coconut oil, peppermint oil, mtg, and garlic oil and the smell is a bit much for me so I've been applying once per week. I was thinking about switching that to every other day. Any suggestions??


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 13, 2012)

tiajanae said:
			
		

> i think so but it feels so good now that I'm use to it. I see a bit a ng in these braids so I think it's working.
> 
> on another note, how often is everyone using the MN? I have mines diluted with coconut oil, peppermint oil, mtg, and garlic oil and the smell is a bit much for me so I've been applying once per week. I was thinking about switching that to every other day. Any suggestions??



Every other day works well for me.  It fits well into my schedule.  Plus, the more frequent, the more fungal cleansing is done to your scalp... Which provides a better growth environment.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Sep 14, 2012)

tiajanae said:
			
		

> i think so but it feels so good now that I'm use to it. I see a bit a ng in these braids so I think it's working.
> 
> on another note, how often is everyone using the MN? I have mines diluted with coconut oil, peppermint oil, mtg, and garlic oil and the smell is a bit much for me so I've been applying once per week. I was thinking about switching that to every other day. Any suggestions??



Sounds good to increase your applications.  How  long do you plan to keep your braids in?


----------



## tiajanae (Sep 14, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Sounds good to increase your applications. How long do you plan to keep your braids in?


 
I think I am going to increase my applications. I got this set of braids on September 1st and am gonna leave them in until October 31st which is a total of two months then I'm set for another appointment on November 1st to have them redone and I'll have those in until December 31st. So all in all, 4 months. But I really feel like braids are the best environment to actually see and accomplish hair growth because there's such low manipulation with direct access to my scalp.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 14, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Sounds good to increase your applications.



I was going to only apply once weekly at first fearing shedding (if I had one more set back I was going to cry!).  But I've been taking extreme precaution (mixing my MN with garlic oil, garlic mask and leave in, plus taking a garlic supplement (which I've been doing since I started my HHJ) to assure I lessen or eliminate shedding all together.  I currently apply every other night, unless I'm protective styling (like the flexi sets I have in right now).  So until I take down my flexi set (most likely Sunday), I will MN every night and continue this pattern unless my hair is straight which calls for a bi-nightly application.

Excited to see my results at months end...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Sep 15, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> I was going to only apply once weekly at first fearing shedding (if I had one more set back I was going to cry!).  But I've been taking extreme precaution (mixing my MN with garlic oil, garlic mask and leave in, plus taking a garlic supplement (which I've been doing since I started my HHJ) to assure I lessen or eliminate shedding all together.  I currently apply every other night, unless I'm protective styling (like the flexi sets I have in right now).  So until I take down my flexi set (most likely Sunday), I will MN every night and continue this pattern unless my hair is straight which calls for a bi-nightly application.
> 
> Excited to see my results at months end...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes I am excited to see your results too!


----------



## ginabeana (Sep 15, 2012)

tiajanae said:


> i think so but it feels so good now that I'm use to it. I see a bit a ng in these braids so I think it's working.
> 
> on another note, how often is everyone using the MN? I have mines diluted with coconut oil, peppermint oil, mtg, and garlic oil and the smell is a bit much for me so I've been applying once per week. I was thinking about switching that to every other day. Any suggestions??



I thought I would apply it daily, but I just don't have time.  So I've been doing every other day... applying it directly without mixing it with anything; however, I had no clue as to what MTG was until today.  I just purchased a bottle. I may do a 50/50 mix once I get it.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm out of town for the weekend, so I did want to bring my mix...feared it was gonna end up in the bottom of my bag so I just took the little bit of the tube that I had left after I made the mix.  Ive been applying directly since yesterday and will do so until Sunday.  Then back to my mix.


----------



## LovelyRo (Sep 15, 2012)

I haven't checked in in a while.  I'm only applying once a week as I've been sewing my u part wig down.  Not sure if I've noticed a distance yet but, I love the way my Sulfur 8/MN combo feels on my scalp.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 15, 2012)

1st compare pics since starting MN again Sept 4.  Not saying its a length difference but my hair just looks better.  Layers are growing out and the middle thin part seems to be getting a little thicker.  Maybe I will never stop MN lol...smh


----------



## afroette (Sep 15, 2012)

I finally relaxed my hair after 14 weeks. About 8 weeks of that I did MN. My hair grew significantly. It also shed a lot. My hair fell out in a spot that was severely overprocessed but I don't blame Mn for that. The stylist of course got scissor happy with my trim. Still I can see growth and more importantly thickness in my hair. I might not join this challenge again but I'm going to use my remaining bottles of MN for more growth and thickness.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 16, 2012)

MN application tonight after AE Garlic mask DC... I bought a small jar with a lid from Sally's and mixed up about 70% of a 1.59 oz tube of MN, 2 tsp of AE Garlic Mask and I tbsp of Garlic Oil.  The MN is about 65% of the mix, the oil about 20% and the conditioner about 15%.  It will probably last me about two weeks.  I don't over saturate the sections.  I put enough to coat my scalp only.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 16, 2012)

afroette said:
			
		

> I finally relaxed my hair after 14 weeks. About 8 weeks of that I did MN. My hair grew significantly. It also shed a lot. My hair fell out in a spot that was severely overprocessed but I don't blame Mn for that. The stylist of course got scissor happy with my trim. Still I can see growth and more importantly thickness in my hair. I might not join this challenge again but I'm going to use my remaining bottles of MN for more growth and thickness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



afroette...What was your regimen and mixture?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## afroette (Sep 16, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian, I didn't have a set regimen really. I did protein and moisture DC every week and sometimes cowashed in between. Moisture and sealing daily with protective styling, mainly buns.  When the roots got really thick, I began to use scurl.

In my mix, I began with just the 2% MN and JBCO. It was more MN than JBCO.  Then I added garlic oil from inside my garlic pills. I parted my hair and rubbed the cream on my scalp every night. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF[/QUOTE]


----------



## jprayze (Sep 18, 2012)

Just checking in--using mix daily.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 20, 2012)

Everybody ok?  Any issues???


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 20, 2012)

No issues for me. I wanted to apply every night but been applying two days and washing third day and over same thing again.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 21, 2012)

Is there anyone's name who is not on the Challengers list? If so, let me know, I'm going to update it tomorrow.  Thanks!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey Ladies! Gosh ive been terrible with posting on this website...But ive been applying every other day and ill use this method until our 1st length check then ill switch over to daily applications. Gosh my Senior year is flying by..im sooo excited. I hope i read BSL by my birthday in november! I hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## destinyseeker (Sep 23, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Is there anyone's name who is not on the Challengers list? If so, let me know, I'm going to update it tomorrow.  Thanks!



My name doesn't t appear on the list. I've been Sticking with my every other day application and my new growth is really coming in (yay). Can't wait for the first check


----------



## ESmackum (Sep 24, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Is there anyone's name who is not on the Challengers list? If so, let me know, I'm going to update it tomorrow.  Thanks!



I'm not on the list.
I have been applying MN in two different ways. A plain MN mix of castor oil and MN and a more potent mix of MN, castor oil, Megatek, MTG and peppermint oil. I alternate every other day, depending on if I have somewhere to go and don't want to smell like the MTG. I am seeing plenty of new growth and will be getting a relaxer on the fifth of October.  I will be posting a picture or two around then.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 24, 2012)

ESmackum said:


> I'm not on the list.
> I have been applying MN in two different ways. A plain MN mix of castor oil and MN and a more potent mix of MN, castor oil, Megatek, MTG and peppermint oil. I alternate every other day, depending on if I have somewhere to go and don't want to smell like the MTG. I am seeing plenty of new growth and will be getting a relaxer on the fifth of October.  I will be posting a picture or two around then.



Ok hopefully the list is now up to date!

Cant wait to see your update pics


----------



## jprayze (Sep 24, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Hey Ladies! Gosh ive been terrible with posting on this website...But ive been applying every other day and ill use this method until our 1st length check then ill switch over to daily applications. Gosh my Senior year is flying by..im sooo excited. I hope i read BSL by my birthday in november! I hope you ladies are doing well!



ManiiSweetheart Enjoy your senior year!  Make lots of great memories...I won't even tell you how many years it has been for me!  Have you taken your senior pics yet?  I was thinking BSL hair would be great in your pics


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 24, 2012)

ESmackum said:
			
		

> I'm not on the list.
> I have been applying MN in two different ways. A plain MN mix of castor oil and MN and a more potent mix of MN, castor oil, Megatek, MTG and peppermint oil. I alternate every other day, depending on if I have somewhere to go and don't want to smell like the MTG. I am seeing plenty of new growth and will be getting a relaxer on the fifth of October.  I will be posting a picture or two around then.



How long before you relax do you stop using MN?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Sep 24, 2012)

Confession: I have been slacking on my MN usage. But I started back consistently & am still trying to get to APL by the end of the year.


----------



## ESmackum (Sep 25, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> How long before you relax do you stop using MN?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Not sure.  This is my first time being truly consistant with the MN. I will probably stop this week, which will give me a week to be MN free.  I will probably co wash or wash once and make sure my hair is well  moisturized before I get the relaxer. I need to do a search on the forum to see how long others waited before they stopped.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 25, 2012)

ESmackum said:
			
		

> Not sure.  This is my first time being truly consistant with the MN. I will probably stop this week, which will give me a week to be MN free.  I will probably co wash or wash once and make sure my hair is well  moisturized before I get the relaxer. I need to do a search on the forum to see how long others waited before they stopped.



Most say two weeks... That's why I was curious if you had relaxed without stopping MN.  I plan to relax at 20 weeks (I'm at 14 weeks post).  My intention is to continue MN starting back this week (took a hiatus to get my moisture levels up).  I'm going to do my NJoy Challenge and MN Challenge simultaneously.  HHG 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ESmackum (Sep 25, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Most say two weeks... That's why I was curious if you had relaxed without stopping MN.  I plan to relax at 20 weeks (I'm at 14 weeks post).  My intention is to continue MN starting back this week (took a hiatus to get my moisture levels up).  I'm going to do my NJoy Challenge and MN Challenge simultaneously.  HHG
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Well I guess tonight was my last night then...lol. 

Was there any particular reason as to why people were stopping 2 weeks before relaxing and did anyone have any issues/ bad experiences because they didn't stop 2 weeks before?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 25, 2012)

ESmackum said:
			
		

> Well I guess tonight was my last night then...lol.
> 
> Was there any particular reason as to why people were stopping 2 weeks before relaxing and did anyone have any issues/ bad experiences because they didn't stop 2 weeks before?



Not too sure... Bumping for responses.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Sep 25, 2012)

jprayze said:


> ManiiSweetheart Enjoy your senior year!  Make lots of great memories...I won't even tell you how many years it has been for me!  Have you taken your senior pics yet?  I was thinking BSL hair would be great in your pics



I havent taken them just yet but they are due....likes in less than a month ... So im reallly trying to get as close to BSL as possible ! This year is going by sooo fast ..its not even funny! i love it though!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm back!  Had to take a brief hiatus to combat some severe dryness!  But the moisture is returning 

Applied my MN mix tonight (tweaked a little bit)

.25 oz MN
.5 Tsp JBCO
.5 Tsp Garlic Oil
Tbsp AE Garlic Mask
Few drops of Lacio, Lacio

Applied with my new applicator bottle; which has a very small tip (love it!)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pinkness27 (Sep 27, 2012)

ESmackum said:
			
		

> Well I guess tonight was my last night then...lol.
> 
> Was there any particular reason as to why people were stopping 2 weeks before relaxing and did anyone have any issues/ bad experiences because they didn't stop 2 weeks before?



I do not know the reason. But I would use MN like the next day after a fresh relaxer and I have had no problems.


----------



## pinkness27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Everyone keeps saying how my hairline is growing. I just wish it would fully recover already! I am still applying mn twice a day.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 27, 2012)

Another update:


----------



## formysanity (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm currently in senegalese braids , but I'm going to participate. I'll apply the MN using an applicator bottle to get through all the partings. I'm also transitioning from texlaxed to natural


----------



## jprayze (Sep 27, 2012)

YaaAsantewaa said:
			
		

> I'm currently in senegalese braids , but I'm going to participate. I'll apply the MN using an applicator bottle to get through all the partings. I'm also transitioning from texlaxed to natural



Welcome to the Challenge!  I was thinking about doing the same thing with Senegalese braids.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 28, 2012)

Applied my MN again tonight .  JBCO on top of the MN mix, QP Elasta to moisture my hair and new growth and coconut oil to seal my ends . Co-washing in the a.m.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Sep 28, 2012)

So it's been about a month and I'm happy with the growth so far; I can see a subtle, noticeable difference in length.  However, I'm not experiencing any growth with my edges, so I will be tweaking my regimen soon...details coming soon.  Right now, I want to finish what I have left of my mix.  Also, I'm thinking I may have diluted it too much this time around.  For the last challenge, I got the most progress by applying straight to my scalp.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Sep 28, 2012)

I was laying down with my sister and she saw that my scalp was looking kind of dry ...could this be from the mn? Anyone have any solutions?


----------



## tiajanae (Sep 28, 2012)

update:

so this marks about the month period since I've been doing my MN mix along with a hairfinity and msm 1500mg. i've been applying the mix about twice per week and so far i can see bunches of new growth through these braids. i have one more month with this set of braids then i'll be able to take a real progress pic. but im excited so far. definitely working


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 28, 2012)

tiajanae said:
			
		

> update:
> 
> so this marks about the month period since I've been doing my MN mix along with a hairfinity and msm 1500mg. i've been applying the mix about twice per week and so far i can see bunches of new growth through these braids. i have one more month with this set of braids then i'll be able to take a real progress pic. but im excited so far. definitely working



That is gorgeous progress   I would be super anxious to take them suckas out next month.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 28, 2012)

I did MN two days in a row after taking about a week and a half off, and I've got the itches... Hope this means stimulated growth 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Sep 28, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> I was laying down with my sister and she saw that my scalp was looking kind of dry ...could this be from the mn? Anyone have any solutions?


 
Make sure you are using moisturizing DCs and you may want to adjust the ratio of your MN mix.


----------



## Mznelly (Sep 28, 2012)

Just checking in I wanted to shows my progress. I am in the sulfur mix and mn challenge so I contribute this growth to both of these challenges. I got my twist on the 31st of August.  So it's been approximately a month. Here's a little update.... Is this like a inch of new growth???


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 28, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> Just checking in I wanted to shows my progress. I am in the sulfur mix and mn challenge so I contribute this growth to both of these challenges. I got my twist on the 31st of August.  So it's been approximately a month. Here's a little update.... Is this like a inch of new growth???



That progress is super sexy . Inspirational even!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 28, 2012)

Dang I'm jealous of y'all growth!


----------



## Mznelly (Sep 29, 2012)

So while applying my sulfur mix tonight I noticed how much new growth I have in the crown of my head opposed to my sides I've also noticed increased thickness. I'm so tempted to takes these braids out just to see where my hair is reaching (embarrassed face) 



I just put my sulfur mix so my hair appears dirty sorry guys



My front is getting some thickness also whoop


----------



## jprayze (Sep 29, 2012)

Mznelly that's crazy!!!  What's in your sulfur mix?


----------



## destinyseeker (Sep 29, 2012)

On Wednesday I did my monthly shampoo wash with DermOrganic Argan oil sulfate free, (otherwise I cowash with VO-5 kiwi clarifying condish or DermOrganic Argan oil condish...DC with protein (MEGATEK) and then a deep moisturizer with "It's a 10" mask. I blow dried my hair for the first time since July and it looked amazing ( grrrrr... I didn't take pics) but I'm getting a relaxer next week (10 weeks post) and I can't wait for the first check in. 

Btw I stopped my mn this week after the reading all the posts in preparation for my perm. My scalp isn't dry and my mix seems to be just right but I wanted to be careful. 
Thanks for posting Hair Divas and keeping my hair game ... UP! (Smile)


----------



## missyanne (Sep 29, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Another update:
> 
> View attachment 169873


  Wow your growth is amazing, I also notice your hair is a lot fuller. Are you using anything other than MN


----------



## Mznelly (Sep 29, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Mznelly that's crazy!!!  What's in your sulfur mix?



Lol girl thanks my sulfur mix is 4oz of lavender jbco tropical isle brand, 2oz of organic cold pressed evoo, 1oz of cold pressed grapeseed oil and 1 oz of cold pressed almond oil. One heaping tsp of humco sublime sulfur 15 drops of lavender essential (to combat the smell) and 15 drops of peppermint oil to stimulate the circulation in my scalp. 

If I'm not lazy I attempt to put plastic cap on at night to absorb as much as the sulfur as possible . I'm  running low on sulfur mix maybe a week or two left I'm going to mix a new batch up soon because it's best to let the mix sit for a day or two but I let it sit for a week so the sulfur can infuse with the oils as much as possible I'm also considering using emu oil instead of almond and grapeseed

 Ill also mention even though I got braids I still moisturize my hair, I spray Jane carter leave in conditioner In my  roots and then I spray it down the length of my braids then I m&s it. Idk why lol but in my head it's a necessity. It's like I'm paranoid that my ends will become brittle and break when I do my take down.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 29, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> Lol girl thanks my sulfur mix is 4oz of lavender jbco tropical isle brand, 2oz of organic cold pressed evoo, 1oz of cold pressed grapeseed oil and 1 oz of cold pressed almond oil. One heaping tsp of humco sublime sulfur 15 drops of lavender essential (to combat the smell) and 15 drops of peppermint oil to stimulate the circulation in my scalp.
> 
> If I'm not lazy I attempt to put plastic cap on at night to absorb as much as the sulfur as possible . I'm  running low on sulfur mix maybe a week or two left I'm going to mix a new batch up soon because it's best to let the mix sit for a day or two but I let it sit for a week so the sulfur can infuse with the oils as much as possible I'm also considering using emu oil instead of almond and grapeseed
> 
> Ill also mention even though I got braids I still moisturize my hair, I spray Jane carter leave in conditioner In my  roots and then I spray it down the length of my braids then I m&s it. Idk why lol but in my head it's a necessity. It's like I'm paranoid that my ends will become brittle and break when I do my take down.



Thanks for sharing.  I'm really like the Jane carter leave in...good stuff!


----------



## Mznelly (Sep 29, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing.  I'm really like the Jane carter leave in...good stuff!



It smells so freaking amazing


----------



## jprayze (Sep 29, 2012)

missyanne said:
			
		

> Wow your growth is amazing, I also notice your hair is a lot fuller. Are you using anything other than MN



Thank you!  My hair/scalp seems to love MN lol...the month I wasn't using it, my hair didn't thrive...you can see the beginning pic was after that month.  I don't use any other growth aids!  My current MN mix is apricot, WGHO, apricot and peppermint oils...maybe there's something to that WGHO!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 29, 2012)

Applied MN then my sulfur mix


----------



## jprayze (Sep 30, 2012)

Loving the updates so far. Our official update date is October 15. I can't wait to see Mznelly's new growth then.  Braids really are a great way to track that growth and the benefit of no manipulation.  Seriously contemplating them in the new future...hmmm maybe I will braid to BSL.


----------



## Mznelly (Sep 30, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Loving the updates so far. Our official update date is October 15. I can't wait to see Mznelly's new growth then.  Braids really are a great way to track that growth and the benefit of no manipulation.  Seriously contemplating them in the new future...hmmm maybe I will braid to BSL.



Lol I plan on redoing them and rocking them till the end of the challenge I enjoy not having to think about styling my hair every single day I really recommend it.


----------



## Mjon912 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey ladies, I really wanted to be apart of this challenge but I just can't... I'm doing so many other things that I barely remember to apply my mix let alone check in =\... Good luck to everyone!!! I'll be in Lurk mode for the few mins I have a day to check y'all out =)


----------



## jprayze (Sep 30, 2012)

[USER=346679 said:
			
		

> Mjon912[/USER];16941113]Hey ladies, I really wanted to be apart of this challenge but I just can't... I'm doing so many other things that I barely remember to apply my mix let alone check in =\... Good luck to everyone!!! I'll be in Lurk mode for the few mins I have a day to check y'all out =)


 
Good to hear from you!  I was wondering how you were doing...hope all is well.  Maybe you can join the next go-round.


----------



## ms.blue (Sep 30, 2012)

I have been using my mn mixed a little more frequently since I am weave free right now but I did notice increased growth in the back.   I really believe I grew 1 Iinch since using  it so now I can't wait until I go back to my weave...I want to be pleasantly surprised in 6 weeks.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Sep 30, 2012)

Question: How is everyone applying their mix? Are you mixing in a jar and applying with your fingers (as if you were greasing your scalp), are you putting it in a bottle and squeezing it directly to the scalp, etc? And why do you use the method that you do?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 30, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:
			
		

> Question: How is everyone applying their mix? Are you mixing in a jar and applying with your fingers (as if you were greasing your scalp), are you putting it in a bottle and squeezing it directly to the scalp, etc? And why do you use the method that you do?



NaiyaAi

I started off putting it in a 5 oz jar and applying with my fingers.  I wanted to have better control as to how much was applied (or so I thought).  After two weeks of that I mixed it in a bottle with a very small applicator tip and proceeded to apply that way.  The bottle gives me the ability to use very little and then use my finger to massage.  I prefer the bottle method because with my fingers I had to put more on my finger to spread it across the entire scalp area for that section.  With the bottle I get a thin strip directly across that I can massage into my scalp without having to over-apply.  I wear straight styles mostly and don't want the oils from my mix to weigh me down.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## blessed7777 (Sep 30, 2012)

I did not join this challenge but I have been using MN and I am in awe of the growth and thickness from it.  I use it daily with a little coconut oil mixed in...

1st pic is from August 25th 2012 and the 2nd is Sept 11th 2012.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 1, 2012)

blessed7777 said:
			
		

> I did not join this challenge but I have been using MN and I am in awe of the growth and thickness from it.  I use it daily with a little coconut oil mixed in...
> 
> 1st pic is from August 25th 2012 and the 2nd is Sept 11th 2012.



A lot of growth for such a short period of time!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 1, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:
			
		

> Question: How is everyone applying their mix? Are you mixing in a jar and applying with your fingers (as if you were greasing your scalp), are you putting it in a bottle and squeezing it directly to the scalp, etc? And why do you use the method that you do?



I have my MN mix in a bottle and I just squeeze it on my fingertips and massage it into my scalp.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 1, 2012)

Applied my MN today  yay!  Will co-wash later tonight and apply again tomorrow night.  On a MN/NJoy/Water self-challenge everyday for two weeks straight.  Time to get some length 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ESmackum (Oct 2, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Another update:



Wow. Wonderful progress!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 2, 2012)

Joining this weekend … grabbing MN on Saturday and getting it poppin from there. Until then, I will read this entire thread and cheering y'all on. HHG ladies!!


----------



## cherrynicole (Oct 2, 2012)

blessed7777 said:
			
		

> I did not join this challenge but I have been using MN and I am in awe of the growth and thickness from it.  I use it daily with a little coconut oil mixed in...
> 
> 1st pic is from August 25th 2012 and the 2nd is Sept 11th 2012.



Beautiful hair!!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 2, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> Joining this weekend … grabbing MN on Saturday and getting it poppin from there. Until then, I will read this entire thread and cheering y'all on. HHG ladies!!



Yay!!! C'mon in


----------



## jprayze (Oct 2, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Applied my MN today  yay!  Will co-wash later tonight and apply again tomorrow night.  On a MN/NJoy/Water self-challenge everyday for two weeks straight.  Time to get some length
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



That sounds like a great self challenge.  I just started an EO blend that I'm just massaging on my trouble spots...I'm doing that at night and the MN every morning.

I will post the recipe for the EO from my computer.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 2, 2012)

Random:  Had a hair growing out of my forehead!  It was close enough to my edges/scalp to attribute it to MN.  Geesh

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## destinyseeker (Oct 2, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:
			
		

> Question: How is everyone applying their mix? Are you mixing in a jar and applying with your fingers (as if you were greasing your scalp), are you putting it in a bottle and squeezing it directly to the scalp, etc? And why do you use the method that you do?



I apply mine directly to my scalp with a small tip applicator bottle. Followed by a scalp massage.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 3, 2012)

Just wanted to share this article if you haven't seen it:

http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/04/strange-beauty-monistat-effectively-increases-hair-growth/


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 3, 2012)

Applied my MN


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 4, 2012)

About to poo wash (tons of buildup) with ORS Creamy Aloe and apply my MN after I DC.  Been applying everyday since Sunday (missed yesterday . I was super busy; but I'm back on it!). Tata!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll be taking out these braids out soon the amount of new growth has left them look raggedly and unkept which is a no bueno for me! I plan on taking it down washing dc and flatiron it... I'm contemplating discontinuing the sulfur challenge. Without the braids I would need to co three times a week at least idk if I can do that ( commitment issues) lol but I'll keep y'all posted


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 4, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> I'll be taking out these braids out soon the amount of new growth has left them look raggedly and unkept which is a no bueno for me! I plan on taking it down washing dc and flatiron it... I'm contemplating discontinuing the sulfur challenge. Without the braids I would need to co three times a week at least idk if I can do that ( commitment issues) lol but I'll keep y'all posted



Nooooo.... I'm in both.  We can do it together . I co-wash 3x's per week and wash 1x per week.  After next Friday (as I'm on a personal challenge to MN and Sulfur mix everyday until then), I plan to apply the mixes during the week only, co-wash 2x and wash and style Fridays for the weekend.   I'm on a 1-2 inch mission before I relax in November.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 4, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Nooooo.... I'm in both.  We can do it together . I co-wash 3x's per week and wash 1x per week.  After next Friday (as I'm on a personal challenge to MN and Sulfur mix everyday until then), I plan to apply the mixes during the week only, co-wash 2x and wash and style Fridays for the weekend.   I'm on a 1-2 inch mission before I relax in November.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Blehh I'll try girl, but i can make no promises because i know how i get when my hair is in a mess lol. I finished my sulfur mix and my mn mix so i have to reup on both of those mixes this weekend last night .  I just got the croc 2 infrared flat iron i am itching to test this bad boy out.


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 4, 2012)

Because i couldn't RESIST i undid one of my braids lol . Omg it looks i finally recovered from that butcher hair stylist debacle from June I'll confirm when i finish taking these bad boys out :::happy feet:::


----------



## jprayze (Oct 4, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> Because i couldn't RESIST i undid one of my braids lol . Omg it looks i finally recovered from that butcher hair stylist debacle from June I'll confirm when i finish taking these bad boys out :::happy feet:::



Looks great! Congrats in your recovery


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 5, 2012)

I was a woman on a mission, took those braids out! Washed and dc my hair flat ironed it and now I'm  enjoying having my hair back. There was a time when I use to be able to keep weave and braids in my hair for months I'm talking four to five months at a time, now I can barely keep   It in a month (((embarrassed face)))



This USE to be my bang (faints)



Bang before

Rest of my hair is in a bun. I'll show it on the official length heck in two weeks


----------



## jprayze (Oct 5, 2012)

Mznelly...bye bye bangs!!! LOL  Can't wait to see the whole thing!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 5, 2012)

*October 15th* is our official length check day and then we are going for a long stretch until *December 31st*.  So excited!!!  I'm thinking about getting braids after the October length check and then taking them out before December 31st.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 5, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> October 15th is our official length check day and then we are going for a long stretch until December 31st.  So excited!!!  I'm thinking about getting braids after the October length check and then taking them out before December 31st.



Me too!  I want some long braids!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 5, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> I was a woman on a mission, took those braids out! Washed and dc my hair flat ironed it and now I'm  enjoying having my hair back. There was a time when I use to be able to keep weave and braids in my hair for months I'm talking four to five months at a time, now I can barely keep   It in a month (((embarrassed face)))
> 
> This USE to be my bang (faints)
> 
> ...



Girl I snatch weaves out after two weeks.  If my head itches, I want to get that itch!  Not get around it.  Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Oct 5, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Me too! I want some long braids!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Then we will have a big surprise when we take them out! It really will be good to hide my hair, so I don't look at it too much...


----------



## jprayze (Oct 5, 2012)

Challengers-- All this time I couldn't find 4% MN, but the 4% MN is in the prefilled applicators that come like in a 3day pack.  I picked some up, but I am not going to start using it yet.  The mix I made at the start of the challenge is lasting forever.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 5, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Challengers-- All this time I couldn't find 4% MN, but the 4% MN is in the prefilled applicators that come like in a 3day pack.  I picked some up, but I am not going to start using it yet.  The mix I made at the start of the challenge is lasting forever.



Do you think that the increase of active ingredient equals the increase of side effects?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Oct 5, 2012)

[USER=355477 said:
			
		

> DominicanBrazilian82[/USER];16984129]Do you think that the increase of active ingredient equals the increase of side effects?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Honestly, I don't know.  I am going to do some searches on it and I'll come back with any results.

I may not end of using it at all...the box came with a tube of 2% and 2 of these prefilled applicators and it got me curious.  

Calling any challenger who is already using 4%...


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 5, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Challengers-- All this time I couldn't find 4% MN, but the 4% MN is in the prefilled applicators that come like in a 3day pack.  I picked some up, but I am not going to start using it yet.  The mix I made at the start of the challenge is lasting forever.



Where did you find the 4% ? What brand was it and how much did it cost? My mn mix is done so I need to mix up a new batch


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 5, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Then we will have a big surprise when we take them out! It really will be good to hide my hair, so I don't look at it too much...



So I don't touch it too much too! Ugh!  I'm constantly touching it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Oct 5, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> Where did you find the 4% ? What brand was it and how much did it cost? My mn mix is done so I need to mix up a new batch



Walgreens generic miconazole 3. I think it was $11.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 5, 2012)

jprayze when in THE world did you add me to the challengers list!?  I had no idea. I would've been posting my butt off.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 5, 2012)

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> jprayze when in THE world did you add me to the challengers list!?  I had no idea. I would've been posting my butt off.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



I snuck you on there to force you officially join us! Lol...show some progress pics on Oct 15th...i know you have some!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 5, 2012)

I have to wash my hair y'all!  Between the MN oil and my EO blend I started on Monday, it's time for some cleansing.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 5, 2012)

jprayze said:


> I snuck you on there to force you officially join us! Lol...show some progress pics on Oct 15th...i know you have some!



Lol okay. I'll compare the pics to my last length check for the APL challenge on Sept. 30th

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 6, 2012)

^
So happy you're joining girlfriend!!!

I'm headed to the store now to purchase MN. I am going to look for the 4% and I will mix .5 oz of that with 2 oz of an oil mix in an applicator bottle.  My plan is to apply for 4 times a week for the first three weeks and cut down the amount of weekly use every three weeks until the challenge is over to reduce the chances of having a lot of shedding.  I'm am excited about this challenge and looking forward to getting more growth. I will be back to post remaining stats later today. 

I hope you all are doing well …


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 6, 2012)

[*]What is your current length?

A little past APL in the back and barely passing CBL in the front. 

[*]Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?

I used MN during the last challenge for about a month and got good results.  I wanted to see if it would make a difference if I didn't put anything on my scalp, so I took time off to figure out what was best for me.  After seeing the growth many of y'all got, I had to get back in this challenge. 

[*]How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?

It will be mixed with jojoba, castor, coconut, and grapeseed oils. I added sage and rosemary e.o. too. 

[*]What frequency will you apply it?

4xs a week to start and gradually reduce from there. 

[*]Any other growth aids that you are using?

N/A

Shout out to my hubby who's getting better at taking pix … sorry about loading so many pix, my phone tripping and won't let me take them off. 

HHG ladies …


----------



## jprayze (Oct 7, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:


> ^
> So happy you're joining girlfriend!!!
> 
> I'm headed to the store now to purchase MN. I am going to look for the 4% and I will mix .5 oz of that with 2 oz of an oil mix in an applicator bottle. My plan is to apply for 4 times a week for the first three weeks and cut down the amount of weekly use every three weeks until the challenge is over to reduce the chances of having a lot of shedding. I'm am excited about this challenge and looking forward to getting more growth. I will be back to post remaining stats later today.
> ...


 
Hey!!! Did you end up getting the 4%?


----------



## jprayze (Oct 7, 2012)

Been doing some research on 4% and thought I would share. Quoted from another thread, you should be able to go to the original post and read more!



melissa-bee said:


> Be careful with the 4% one i've heard it's been taking peoples hair out because it's to strong.


 
*Definitely monitor the condition and health of your hair and scalp closely (your overall health too)!*



ladysaraii said:


> I got the 4% from walgreens as well. I used it straight and havent had any problems, but I never did with the 2% either. I didn't use an entire tube, but i can be rather stingy with it


 
*She used 4% straight.  When I first started 2% MN, I always used it straight followed by oil and then I said why not mix it?*



BoaterGirlKim said:


> I started out using 4% and had fast results. I didn't see any results with the 2% by itself (maybe I just wasn't patient with it after having the 4% bring my bald spots in within 2 weeks!). I recently started mixing 1 applicator tube of the 4% with 1/3 of the little 2% tube that comes with it in order to help stretch the 4%. I'm still getting results that way.


 
*^^This right here!  2 weeks...I'm about to break open the 4% for my temples.  Well, maybe in November.  I have to see how this EO blend I'm using works first.*



hair4romheaven said:


> There is a thread on the other site a girl hair grew an inch amonth for 4 mths using the 4% from rite aid. the title was "i'm going to share my secret" I'm on day 2 of MN application LOL


 
*A consistent inch every month is great especially if it's retained.*


----------



## NaiyaAi (Oct 7, 2012)

Just wanted to share how my progress is going... This is approximately four weeks' worth of MN. I can really see a difference more towards the middle/top of my head. The front... I'm working on that. 

I just relaxed today, but I'm saving the length pic for our official check-in.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 7, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share how my progress is going... This is approximately four weeks' worth of MN. I can really see a difference more towards the middle/top of my head. The front... I'm working on that.
> 
> I just relaxed today, but I'm saving the length pic for our official check-in.



That's a lot of new growth!  When was your last relaxer?


----------



## NaiyaAi (Oct 7, 2012)

jprayze The weekend before Labor Day, so August 26th.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 7, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:
			
		

> jprayze The weekend before Labor Day, so August 26th.



Yea your length check should be great!!!


----------



## destinyseeker (Oct 7, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share how my progress is going... This is approximately four weeks' worth of MN. I can really see a difference more towards the middle/top of my head. The front... I'm working on that.
> 
> I just relaxed today, but I'm saving the length pic for our official check-in.



Good progress NaiyaAi! 

I relaxed yesterday... My roots were so intense I could barely comb through my hair (ouch!!) I can't wait for the check in... my progress is quite nice!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 7, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> ^
> So happy you're joining girlfriend!!!
> 
> I'm headed to the store now to purchase MN. I am going to look for the 4% and I will mix .5 oz of that with 2 oz of an oil mix in an applicator bottle.  My plan is to apply for 4 times a week for the first three weeks and cut down the amount of weekly use every three weeks until the challenge is over to reduce the chances of having a lot of shedding.  I'm am excited about this challenge and looking forward to getting more growth. I will be back to post remaining stats later today.
> ...



I love the breakdown you have to reduce/alleviate shedding.  I might have to steal this! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 7, 2012)

Checking In:

… Hi ladies, I wanted to update you all on my MN use. After applying, I got those good tingles letting me know that the magic was happening.  The oil amounted to 4.5 oz instead of 3 like I planned. I still added .5 oz of the MN, which ended up being half the tube. 

jprayze ~ I looked and looked but I couldn't find the 4%.  Even the 3 day MN treatment was 2% … I ain't mad though, I will use the 2% and hunt for the 4% to use when I run out of this batch. 

DominicanBrazilian82 ~ I'm happy you like the breakdown, steal away girlfriend . I can't take full credit for the breakdown, I watched a vid on YouTube (by MsAmericanPie, I think) that suggested MN users taper their use of the product prior to discontinuing to reduce the chances of hella shedding.  I want to keep as much hair in my scalp as possible … by any means necessary .

NaiyaAi ~ great growth, I'm looking forward to the check in photos!!

HHG ladies …


----------



## jprayze (Oct 7, 2012)

I found 4% on drugstore.com.  

Monistat:  http://www.drugstore.com/monistat-3...am-prefilled-applicator/qxp12696?catid=184085

Walgreens brand:  http://www.drugstore.com/walgreens-miconazole-3-vaginal-antifungal-combination-pack/qxp369898 (This is the one I bought.  It didn't really have 4% on the package, but when I looked inside I saw that the applicators were 4% and I was like WOW!

They have free shipping for purchases $25 or more.  Or just look for this package in the store.

The applicators have 0.18 oz in each one of them (at least in the Walgreens brand) plus you get a small tube of 2%.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 7, 2012)

I saw the 4% in Walmart and it was a box of 3 pre-filled applicators.  I didn't check to see the weight (oz) of each applicator.  jprayze can probably tell us better.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Oct 7, 2012)

Seems like 7 day has 2% and 3 day has 4% to do it in a shorter amount of time.  And if all the prefilled applicators have about the same amount, you get a total of about .5 oz.  I'm still on the same 1.0 oz I had since the beginning of Sept and I still have quite a bit left. 

Interestingly enough, when I left drugstore.com and signed back into lhcf, there was 10% drugstore.com offer on the lhcf banner ad...don't tempt me LOL

If any of you decide to order from drugstore.com, the shipping times are great.  Sometimes I get my order the next day.


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok i took a few days off and I've decided i probably will continue the sulfur challenge...but I'll i do it twice a week as a over night treatment.

I am changing my MN formula, I'm going back to my mega tek because i love it so much. so my mixture will be  6oz of MT, 2oz Emu oil aea certified and 4% MN peppermint and lavender oil for the tingles


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 8, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> Ok i took a few days off and I've decided i probably will continue the sulfur challenge...but I'll i do it twice a week as a over night treatment.
> 
> I am changing my MN formula, I'm going back to my mega tek because i love it so much. so my mixture will be  6oz of MT, 2oz Emu oil aed certified and 4% MN peppermint and lavender oil for the tingles



I am going to alternate nights that I do sulfur and MN.  I love your overnight treatment idea for the sulfur 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 8, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I am going to alternate nights that I do sulfur and MN.  I love your overnight treatment idea for the sulfur
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks, i already wash my hair twice a week wed and sun so that's the only way i could eliminate the oily lumpy hair... My MN will be daily application because the MT doesn't weigh down my hair and I've been hearing good things about Emu oil... Time to setter if it lives up to it's hype because it's bloody expensive. The things a sista would do for some hang time is ridiculous ughhhhh


----------



## MsJamerican (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone use Miconazole Nitrate spray instead of the cream?


----------



## deedoswell (Oct 8, 2012)

jprayze sorry I forgot all about doing this challenge.  I was in the first one and had great results!   Hope you don't mind me "lurking"!  By the way your hair looks great!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 8, 2012)

MsJamerican said:
			
		

> Does anyone use Miconazole Nitrate spray instead of the cream?



I don't know of anyone.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 8, 2012)

deedoswell said:
			
		

> jprayze sorry I forgot all about doing this challenge.  I was in the first one and had great results!   Hope you don't mind me "lurking"!  By the way your hair looks great!



Thanks!!!  deedoswell  Did you stop using MN?  If so, did you have any issues when you stopped using MN?


----------



## deedoswell (Oct 8, 2012)

jprayze yes I stopped using the MN - wanted a break - I had some shedding but it only lasted about two months and then it stopped.  It wasn't major but it worried me a little so I started taking a garlic supplement and it stopped.  I'm going to start using it again because it did get me two inches that I was trying to get.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 8, 2012)

Applied my MN today after a 3 day hiatus... Back to my everyday regiment until Thursday night 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 8, 2012)

Checking in:

… I will be applying MN after cowashing. I'm doing the 7 day V challenge (vaseline), so I will seal my ends with that and call it a night …


----------



## jprayze (Oct 8, 2012)

Applied this am.  No changes, no issues.  Currently bunning, Going to flat iron probably Wed for our upcoming length check.  Yea I'm excited lol


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 9, 2012)

Applied my mix!  On top of it this week 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## destinyseeker (Oct 9, 2012)

I just put my mix in for the first time in 10 days ( seven days before the perm and three days after). I'll wash and flat iron it before the check in


----------



## jprayze (Oct 10, 2012)

Think I will get my hair flat ironed today and pin curled.  I will wait for the curls to fall before I take a length check pic and that should put me right around check in time. Also thinking that I will use 2% MN straight after the flat iron bc I don't want the oil weighing my hair down.  I will still use my EO blend at night.


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 10, 2012)

Still applying my MN daily or every other day. Braids are a bit loose so when I take them down, I'll take a pic and compare it to my Sept. 30th length check picture.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 10, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Think I will get my hair flat ironed today and pin curled. I will wait for the curls to fall before I take a length check pic and that should put me right around check in time. Also thinking that I will use 2% MN straight after the flat iron bc I don't want the oil weighing my hair down. I will still use my EO blend at night.


 
Ok changed the plan to Thursday.  It's too misty here; hope tomorrow will be clearer.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 10, 2012)

Checking In:

... I will apply my MN mix tonight after cowashing.  I am loving the MN tingles 

HHG ladies!!! ...


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 10, 2012)

Ive been slacking on my every other day applications so im switching to every day since i kept up with that better during the last challenge, still seeing good growth though!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 10, 2012)

[USER=340099]ManiiSweetheart[/USER] said:
			
		

> Ive been slacking on my every other day applications so im switching to every day since i kept up with that better during the last challenge, still seeing good growth though!



That's a good idea.


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 10, 2012)

My hair is annoying the hell outta me... I am so missing these braids right now!,! I cannot tell you how much new growth I have but it's getting on my last nerve. My hair has no manners, I took my precious time and flatironed this hair of mine and in two hours it's poofy,..... Ugh I have a date with the salon tomorrow  bright and EARLY lol post pics later


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 11, 2012)

Applied my MN last night


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 11, 2012)

So went to salon today they used a new relaxer on me ... Well  new to me its called Hawaiian silk omg it did wonders to my hair my hair is still bouncy but I couldn't wait to show yall



This bald spot is officially GONE



This Side almost gone



No more bang 



Right



Left

I'll post the back when my photographer aka my bro is back

Giving my hair a week break then I'm back to bidness


----------



## jprayze (Oct 11, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> So went to salon today they used a new relaxer on me ... Well new to me its called Hawaiian silk omg it did wonders to my hair my hair is still bouncy but I couldn't wait to show yall
> 
> View attachment 172001
> 
> ...


 
Great growth and looks super healthy!


----------



## Mjon912 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey ladies...I'm not in this challenge but I'm lurking it whenever I get a chance! Hope you all are getting the results your aiming for...Happy Hair Growing


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 12, 2012)

Apl has been achieved. I feel like a kid that just got a puppy! After that scissor happy stylist chopped off all my progress I was so bummed but I'm so happy I'm back on the path of healthy BSL  




 Relaxed today


Last haircut and  relaxer August 4th


----------



## jprayze (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok so I still haven't been to the salon...must go today!  Hope I have good progress since my last pics...


----------



## jprayze (Oct 12, 2012)

Finally at the salon Under the dryer...debating on whether to trim or not to trim...my ends don't look bad, but I don't want to wait until they get bad...


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 12, 2012)

… Applying MN tonight … this will be my fourth time and I know y'all might think I'm crazy but I can tell my hair has grown a little.  I know I will see a huge difference in two weeks but I'm noticing a little growth now *wishful thinking, maybe?* …


----------



## jprayze (Oct 13, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> … Applying MN tonight … this will be my fourth time and I know y'all might think I'm crazy but I can tell my hair has grown a little.  I know I will see a huge difference in two weeks but I'm noticing a little growth now *wishful thinking, maybe?* …



With MN anything is possible!!!


----------



## pinkness27 (Oct 13, 2012)

Been slacking on my 2x a day application and only applying at night. Will try to get back to morning and night.


----------



## destinyseeker (Oct 13, 2012)

Good morning ladies! 


Here are my results... Let me know what you think. 



September






October Check In


----------



## jprayze (Oct 13, 2012)

destinyseeker said:
			
		

> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Here are my results... Let me know what you think.
> 
> ...



I see a subtle difference.  How frequently do you use it?  Do you see a change in your normal growth rate?


----------



## jprayze (Oct 13, 2012)

From beginning of the challenge until today



Sept 27 to today


----------



## destinyseeker (Oct 13, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> I see a subtle difference.  How frequently do you use it?  Do you see a change in your normal growth rate?



It's much thicker and fuller, I had one side that was substantially longer than the other, the ends in the mid back was noticeably thinner in the middle and my crown and edges were thin....  It has really evened out, edges and crown are filled in and I picked up almost two inches. Still using my mix every other day and I think I'll stick with that... length without thickness or fullness is not my goal. It's looking really healthy 

Congrats on your growth it got a lot longer!


----------



## destinyseeker (Oct 13, 2012)

Also I tried to keep my head straight this time... I noticed that the last time I was looking up at the camera lol! So my hair looked longer Ughhhh


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 13, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> From beginning of the challenge until today
> 
> Sept 27 to today



Wow!  Amazing!  How often do you apply?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Oct 13, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Wow!  Amazing!  How often do you apply?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks!  I apply once every day in a mix of WGHO and apricot oil and a few drops of peppermint.  Was thinking of changing my mix but its working so well and my first batch was about 2.5 oz total with 1.0 being MN and I still have some.

I'm going to use 2% MN straight from today until I wash again bc I don't want the excess oil on my flat ironed hair.


----------



## Mjon912 (Oct 14, 2012)

I want back in...I need you guys...seriously tho, when I was in this challenge and others I stayed on top of my hair care, I guess because I have y'all to talk to about it, in real life my friends just look at me like  this chick has lost her mind... I told my best friend I'm on a mission to WL through ps and she was just like oh ok next subject... I need people who are excited about healthy hair care so I can be too! 
I'll do my best to check every time I apply even if its at crazy times like 3am when most normal people are drooling blissfully into their pillows, promise, I'll even do an introduction again just let me in before I go bald...please and thank you


----------



## karlajamaica (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey Ladies!  I know I'm super late, but I'm hoping you will let me in since check in day is tomorrow =)  jprayze, let me know! 

What is your current length? BSB

Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN?  I used it a little in the past, but I was so inconsistent with application and measuring, that I really can't say if it worked for me.

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? Mixed with coconut oil.  That's about it.

What frequency will you apply it? Daily.

Any other growth aids that you are using? Nope.

Anything else you care to add? I'm currently wigging, so I hope that this in conjunction with protective styling will be just the boost I need!

Don't forget a starting pic! Here she goes:


----------



## jprayze (Oct 14, 2012)

Mjon912 and karlajamaica C'mon in! Welcome


----------



## jprayze (Oct 14, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I apply once every day in a mix of WGHO and apricot oil and a few drops of peppermint.  Was thinking of changing my mix but its working so well and my first batch was about 2.5 oz total with 1.0 being MN and I still have some.
> 
> I'm going to use 2% MN straight from today until I wash again bc I don't want the excess oil on my flat ironed hair.



Ended up not using any MN yesterday...fell asleep last night so I did it first thing in the morning.  So today is my first day of using it straight.  I will let you know when I stop.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 14, 2012)

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> I want back in...I need you guys...seriously tho, when I was in this challenge and others I stayed on top of my hair care, I guess because I have y'all to talk to about it, in real life my friends just look at me like  this chick has lost her mind... I told my best friend I'm on a mission to WL through ps and she was just like oh ok next subject... I need people who are excited about healthy hair care so I can be too!
> I'll do my best to check every time I apply even if its at crazy times like 3am when most normal people are drooling blissfully into their pillows, promise, I'll even do an introduction again just let me in before I go bald...please and thank you



Girl if you look at my posts... 2:20am, 4:12am... Straight vampire life.  Welcome Mama.  And you are so right.  My Mom, who is a lace front queen, would be on YT and websites looking at how to care for her hair.  She talked me down about wigs! So when I started learning how to take care of my natural hair (via YT and this site), she acted like I was talking another language (Traitor).  So I stick to y'all when I talk about hair.  Everyone else looks at me like 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 14, 2012)

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> I want back in...I need you guys...seriously tho, when I was in this challenge and others I stayed on top of my hair care, I guess because I have y'all to talk to about it, in real life my friends just look at me like  this chick has lost her mind... I told my best friend I'm on a mission to WL through ps and she was just like oh ok next subject... I need people who are excited about healthy hair care so I can be too!
> I'll do my best to check every time I apply even if its at crazy times like 3am when most normal people are drooling blissfully into their pillows, promise, I'll even do an introduction again just let me in before I go bald...please and thank you



Girl you know we are hair for you (see what I did there I know I'm clever) . I know your struggle my family think I'm crazy for washing my hair so frequently, for using sulfur and mn. I've gotten to point where I want to scream shut up and watch it grow! I'm a night owl so I'm alwayson here lurking.... I like this challenge better than my other, you guys actually respond to my crazy self on daily basis


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 14, 2012)

Applying MN tonight, I'm looking forward to seeing the progress pix you ladies are sharing this week!!! I love being inspired!!  


HHG!!!


----------



## freckledface (Oct 14, 2012)

Question for yall that make a mix (I use it straight) how do you get it to mix with oil? I tried it once and it was a major fail. Just oil and chunky mn


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 14, 2012)

I know I'm late but I'm in.


----------



## MsJamerican (Oct 15, 2012)

freckledface said:


> Question for yall that make a mix (I use it straight) how do you get it to mix with oil? I tried it once and it was a major fail. Just oil and chunky mn



I would like to know the answer to this as well...


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 15, 2012)

freckledface said:
			
		

> Question for yall that make a mix (I use it straight) how do you get it to mix with oil? I tried it once and it was a major fail. Just oil and chunky mn





			
				MsJamerican said:
			
		

> I would like to know the answer to this as well...



 My way of doing it is mix it with a cream based before adding oil  in this casing I mix it wit megatek and then add the oil and voila no clumps


----------



## jprayze (Oct 15, 2012)

^^^There is some settling that goes on with my mix, but before I use it I shake it a couple of times.  I think it helps it stay together a bit because I used a heavier weight oil WGHO in it.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 15, 2012)

[USER=340597]soldier4hair[/USER] said:
			
		

> I know I'm late but I'm in.



Welcome to the party!!!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 15, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> Applying MN tonight, I'm looking forward to seeing the progress pix you ladies are sharing this week!!! I love being inspired!!
> 
> HHG!!!



Yes we are ready for the pics!!!


----------



## karlajamaica (Oct 15, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Yes we are ready for the pics!!!



Yayyy pictures!  I'm starting my regiment today, but have decided to use shea butter instead of coconut butter since it's already in my cabinet.  

I re-braided and washed my hair last night (in that order... no tangles for me!)  =)


----------



## ilong (Oct 15, 2012)

MsJamerican said:


> I would like to know the answer to this as well...


 
I add the MN to my water/conditioner mix (which is in plastic spray bottle)
I spray it on then apply my sulfur/ayurvedic oil mix.

*Tip:*  I Add two marbles to my mixes.  They help tremendously with the mixing - especially my sulfur mix as the sulfur settles at the bottom.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 15, 2012)

[USER=306389 said:
			
		

> ilong[/USER];17048153]I add the MN to my water/conditioner mix (which is in plastic spray bottle)
> I spray it on then apply my sulfur/ayurvedic oil mix.
> 
> *Tip:* I Add two marbles to my mixes. They help tremendously with the mixing - especially my sulfur mix as the sulfur settles at the bottom.


 
Great idea!!!


----------



## Mjon912 (Oct 15, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 lol, im glad im not alone, im vampin almost everynight smh Mznelly I see you girl...I feel complete now =)

Checking in, washed my hair, let it air dry and applied my mix of MN 4%, doo Gro mega thick grease, sulfer8 grease, dr miracles Gro oil and hair trigger growth elixir I'm loving the cool feeling on my scalp... Maybe I will make my next goal by new years


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 15, 2012)

ilong said:


> I add the MN to my water/conditioner mix (which is in plastic spray bottle)
> I spray it on then apply my sulfur/ayurvedic oil mix.
> 
> *Tip: I Add two marbles to my mixes. They help tremendously with the mixing - especially my sulfur mix as the sulfur settles at the bottom.*


 
Girl boom!! Why didn't I think of that.  That is brilliant! I am at work right now where we have all sorts of things to entertain kids with ... guess who's taking two marbles to the house?? ...

YEAH BUDDY!!!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 15, 2012)

Update posts from BSL 2k12 challenge! 

***OMG The original leave in conditioner is currently the ish melted all my tangles away and my hair feels great! I'll review further when I unbraid my hair in the morning! 
Todays schedule was :
Shampoo
DC with heated cap
Warm rinse
Scalp massage with MN mix
Pm leave in to length
And almond oil to ends 
Flat twisted 

My hair feels soooo good ! ***

***Getting better with M&Sing more often. tonight just to usually MN scalp massage, moisturizing with paul mitchell the conditioner and my hair still loove its ..but its only been 2 days so let me hush, and sealed with almond oil.***


----------



## freckledface (Oct 15, 2012)

As soon as I get unlazy I'm gonna get to mixing. I don't know if I get better growth or not using it straight because I'm so on and off with it now. But I do know that it dries my new growth out so much more.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 15, 2012)

freckledface said:
			
		

> As soon as I get unlazy I'm gonna get to mixing. I don't know if I get better growth or not using it straight because I'm so on and off with it now. But I do know that it dries my new growth out so much more.



Girl I've been lazy these last few days myself.  Last application was Wednesday.  I will apply again in the am.  Sulfur mix tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ilong (Oct 15, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:


> Girl boom!! Why didn't I think of that. That is brilliant! I am at work right now where we have all sorts of things to entertain kids with ... guess who's taking two marbles to the house?? ...
> 
> YEAH BUDDY!!!


 
Shame on you for rippin' off the little kids marbles all for a quest to achieve long, full, thick beautiful luxurious hair. 

You should have taken 4.


----------



## freckledface (Oct 15, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Girl I've been lazy these last few days myself.  Last application was Wednesday.  I will apply again in the am.  Sulfur mix tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




I've been using njoys sulfur mix too. Do u use it at the same time or alternate days? I put on the mn then the sulfur but I'm wondering if I'm getting the most outta these by using it that way


----------



## jprayze (Oct 16, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Update posts from BSL 2k12 challenge!
> 
> ***OMG The original leave in conditioner is currently the ish melted all my tangles away and my hair feels great! I'll review further when I unbraid my hair in the morning!
> Todays schedule was :
> ...



Saw you over on BSL and was thinking she better give us a update too!  Do you have any length check pics for us???


----------



## jprayze (Oct 16, 2012)

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> DominicanBrazilian82 lol, im glad im not alone, im vampin almost everynight smh Mznelly I see you girl...I feel complete now =)
> 
> Checking in, washed my hair, let it air dry and applied my mix of MN 4%, doo Gro mega thick grease, sulfer8 grease, dr miracles Gro oil and hair trigger growth elixir I'm loving the cool feeling on my scalp... Maybe I will make my next goal by new years



Mjon912 it's 3:01EST lol guess who's up???  That sounds like a powerful mix!  Where did you get 4% and how often are you applying?


----------



## karlajamaica (Oct 16, 2012)

Amazing progress pics.  I'm inspired.

Yesterday was my 1st day.  I mixed with shea butter and split the product into 7 parts.  I combined the 2% and the 4%.  Note that the 4% was actually the little capsules... I had to crush them with a fork to get them mixed in. Plan to apply daily and co-wash 2x per week.  Wish me luck!



jprayze said:


> From beginning of the challenge until today
> 
> View attachment 172249
> 
> ...


----------



## Mjon912 (Oct 16, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Mjon912 it's 3:01EST lol guess who's up???  That sounds like a powerful mix!  Where did you get 4% and how often are you applying?




Lol, night owls!!!... I ordered it off amazon in the monistat3 day pre filled applicators. I try to apply it everyday but in reality it's more like 3-4 times a week


----------



## Mjon912 (Oct 17, 2012)

Checking in again...I'm trying to apply every night...even if it at 4am...wake up, go to the bathroom, get my MN! BSL IM COMING FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 17, 2012)

Any more progress pics???


----------



## Mjon912 (Oct 17, 2012)

^next wash I'll roller set and flat iron my roots to do my progress pic from 9/21-now =)


----------



## jprayze (Oct 17, 2012)

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> ^next wash I'll roller set and flat iron my roots to do my progress pic from 9/21-now =)



I'm going to try to wait until the end of December for my next progress pic, hopefully results will be dramatic!  I may be able to hit BSB.  In order to do that, I may need to hide my hair.  At the very least, keep Bunning!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 17, 2012)

Sooo I sent my mom this pic of my latest bun and she says mix me up some of that stuff you put on your hair!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17064521&postcount=280

SN: I'm thinking about adding viviscal to my vitamin regi! Been doing the research. Anyone in here taking it. BTW -- my current vitamin regi is simple-- a one a day multi, 1000 mcg biotin/ day, and a Vitamin D/Calcium supplement 2x/day, but I want to kick it up a notch. (I joined the Vitamin Challenge for 2013).


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 17, 2012)

Opps i forgot all about progress pics, those will be done tonight!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 17, 2012)

Checking In:

I applied MN last night after cowashing and sealing my ends with vaseline.  The marble trick was effective and I noticed that I got more of the MN on my scalp than usual (I hope that makes sense ...) so that approach is a keeper!  I am taking my mini braids out this weekend and it is long overdue.  I will not post any updated pix because I just joined this challenge two weeks ago and I am certain that there is not a noticible difference in length, so December it is.  

jprayze, I have never taken viviscal so I am looking forward to hearing your results if you choose to start that vitamin.  I might be lurking in the vitamin challenge so I can see if I am missing out on something awesome.

I hope you all have a great day ...


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 17, 2012)

So I got my mega tek and emu oil  today mixed it with peppermint oil lavender oil and evco. I did use the marble trick and it worked wonders. I take no vitamins and I know I should really start to incorporate them in my regime  ill let you guys know if I decide to incorporate anything


----------



## jprayze (Oct 17, 2012)

[USER=331121 said:
			
		

> NaturalfienD[/USER];17066947]Checking In:
> 
> I applied MN last night after cowashing and sealing my ends with vaseline. The marble trick was effective and I noticed that I got more of the MN on my scalp than usual (I hope that makes sense ...) so that approach is a keeper! I am taking my mini braids out this weekend and it is long overdue. I will not post any updated pix because I just joined this challenge two weeks ago and I am certain that there is not a noticible difference in length, so December it is.
> 
> ...


 
I ordered it...drugstore.com is having 20% off of vitamins right now.  I got a 2 months supply so far.  Plan to start November 1.  So my end of the year check in will be the results of MN and Viviscal.

Friom viviscal.com...
*How long will it take to see results?*Viviscal works in 4 stages over a 6 month period. Most users notice a difference after just 3 to 4 months.
*Stage 1-* Hair follicles are nourished through consistent intake of nutrients and marine complex in each tablet
*Stage 2-* Thin and whispy hair is strengthened through continued nourishment
*Stage 3-* Breakage and thinning continue to decline, encourage existing hair growth.
*Stage 4-* These hairs become stronger, healthier, and more vibrant.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 17, 2012)

Which is longer BSB or BSL??


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 17, 2012)

If im thinking correctly BSB is a little shorter than BSL for me... and im thinking BSB is where your hair meets the curvature of your shoulder bone.. which i think i have reached or a little ways away... ANYWAYS Heres my progress pics since May .. Im not exactly sure why the pictures are out of order though


----------



## jprayze (Oct 17, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> If im thinking correctly BSB is a little shorter than BSL for me... and im thinking BSB is where your hair meets the curvature of your shoulder bone.. which i think i have reached or a little ways away... ANYWAYS Heres my progress pics since May .. Im not exactly sure why the pictures are out of order though



Yes BSB is before BSL.  For some ppl, the difference is larger based on where they wear their bra. For me, BSL is almost MBL.

Btw, Great steady growth!!!  Did you take a MN break between the challenges?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 17, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Yes BSB is before BSL.  For some ppl, the difference is larger based on where they wear their bra. For me, BSL is almost MBL.
> 
> Btw, Great steady growth!!!  Did you take a MN break between the challenges?



Yes I did take. Break from MN but I continued with my cayenne mix, I'm so happy with my growth!


----------



## Mjon912 (Oct 18, 2012)

jprayze I'm protective styling until thanksgiving in an effort to just let my hair relax and grow... I'd love to be BSB by Christmas so I might take a week break and ps again until then
Mznelly can you keep us posted on your mega tek results...I've always been interested in it but never got it.
ManiiSweetheart your hairs looking GREAT doll!

Checking in...I ordered some more hair trigger growth elixir plus some rosemary and cayenne oil that I added to my mix! Still trying to get in the habit of applying every day but I did today! Go me lol


----------



## jprayze (Oct 18, 2012)

[USER=346679]Mjon912[/USER] said:
			
		

> jprayze I'm protective styling until thanksgiving in an effort to just let my hair relax and grow... I'd love to be BSB by Christmas so I might take a week break and ps again until then
> Mznelly can you keep us posted on your mega tek results...I've always been interested in it but never got it.
> ManiiSweetheart your hairs looking GREAT doll!
> 
> Checking in...I ordered some more hair trigger growth elixir plus some rosemary and cayenne oil that I added to my mix! Still trying to get in the habit of applying every day but I did today! Go me lol



What protective styles are you doing?


----------



## Mjon912 (Oct 18, 2012)

jprayze the only one I know how to do, my braid in the front and bun or banana clip in the back, I just switch the side of the braid


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 18, 2012)

I love  mega tek the only downside to me is that I have to order it online and sometimes the sellers try to rape your pockets... When I'm using this I apply it ONLY  to my scalp because it's so high in protein. It has emu oil, evco, mn and mega tek in it, I baggy at night and dc 2x a week to ensure my hair doesn't go out of balance. I'll post periodic pics of my new growth and progress


----------



## jprayze (Oct 18, 2012)

Mjon912 said:


> @jprayze the only one I know how to do, my braid in the front and bun or banana clip in the back, I just switch the side of the braid


 
cool!  I am on a donut bun kick right now.


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 18, 2012)

Applying mn right now.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 18, 2012)

Applied my MN. Will apply my sulfur mix


----------



## jprayze (Oct 18, 2012)

jprayze said:


> I ordered it...drugstore.com is having 20% off of vitamins right now. I got a 2 months supply so far. Plan to start November 1. So my end of the year check in will be the results of MN and Viviscal.
> 
> Friom viviscal.com...
> *How long will it take to see results?*Viviscal works in 4 stages over a 6 month period. Most users notice a difference after just 3 to 4 months.
> ...


 
Just got it!  Drugstore.com shipping is crazy fast!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 19, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Just got it! Drugstore.com shipping is crazy fast!


 
Started today so hopefully the combo of Viviscal and MN will be good!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 20, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I apply once every day in a mix of WGHO and apricot oil and a few drops of peppermint.  Was thinking of changing my mix but its working so well and my first batch was about 2.5 oz total with 1.0 being MN and I still have some.
> 
> I'm going to use 2% MN straight from today until I wash again bc I don't want the excess oil on my flat ironed hair.



Ordered a 16oz bottle of apricot oil and an extra bottle of WGHO...scared to alter my mix!  Plus I'm going to make some for my mama


----------



## jprayze (Oct 20, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Ended up not using any MN yesterday...fell asleep last night so I did it first thing in the morning.  So today is my first day of using it straight.  I will let you know when I stop.



Tomorrow will make one week of applying MN straight and I plan to continue until this tube is finished (it's small).  Then back to my mix until further notice!

I'm really excited about the long stretch for length check!  Still Thinking about getting crochet braids to hide my hair...


----------



## freckledface (Oct 20, 2012)

I've been doing good this week applied 3 or 4 times and will again tonight


----------



## jprayze (Oct 20, 2012)

freckledface said:
			
		

> I've been doing good this week applied 3 or 4 times and will again tonight



Good job!!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 21, 2012)

Haven't updated in a while, but I have been applying at least two times /week.  I applied tonight (which is only my 2nd time this week) with my new mix:

Some MN (about .75 oz)
Grape-seed Oil 
JBCO
AE Garlic Treatment
3 Drops of Tea Tree Oil

This new dream mix provides garlic to my scalp to directly combat shedding, Grape seed oil for my ceramide benefit, JBCO as a thickening agent... And of course the MN.  I'm really excited to apply this new mix.  This will hopefully be the inspiration I need to keep me on track.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Oct 21, 2012)

[USER=340099 said:
			
		

> ManiiSweetheart[/USER];17069733]If im thinking correctly BSB is a little shorter than BSL for me... and im thinking BSB is where your hair meets the curvature of your shoulder bone.. which i think i have reached or a little ways away... ANYWAYS Heres my progress pics since May .. Im not exactly sure why the pictures are out of order though


 
Are you claiming BSB?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 21, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Are you claiming BSB?



I'm not sure if I should, I need the opinion of others


----------



## jprayze (Oct 21, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I should, I need the opinion of others



You got my vote!


----------



## freckledface (Oct 21, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Good job!!!




Thanks!! And it seems were at the same place. Working for bsb by Dec. and no more length checks til then. We got this though!


----------



## pinkness27 (Oct 21, 2012)

I've been slacking on my two times a day applications. Trying to get back on it.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 21, 2012)

I have to apply tonight before I go to bed and go home and take the rest of my vits.  Also mix my EO mix too. I'm gonna be sleepy...


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 21, 2012)

jprayze said:


> You got my vote!



Okay ill claim BSB  and keep on trucking toward BSL which looks like an inch or two away ..hoping to claim that in 38 Days AKA my 18th Birthday!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 22, 2012)

@ ManiiSweetheart ...

You betta claim BSB girlfriend, you are there all day!!    Congrats boo ...

Checking In:

I applied my MN mix last night and will be applying two additional days this week because I missed two days last week.  After this week, I will be applying MN three times a week, for three weeks, cutting down until the end of the challenge.  So far, things are going great for my hair ...

HHG!!


----------



## freckledface (Oct 22, 2012)

Applied last night still using it straight. Won't make a mix until my ng comes in more and I can't really see my scalp.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 22, 2012)

[USER=352641]freckledface[/USER] said:
			
		

> Applied last night still using it straight. Won't make a mix until my ng comes in more and I can't really see my scalp.



How long have you been using it straight?


----------



## ms.blue (Oct 22, 2012)

I have been using my mn mixture faithfully.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 22, 2012)

Applying my mix after my hair dries a little bit (plus once I finish these Friday's Jack Daniel wings)... 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 22, 2012)

Scalp massage with MN mix and moisturized with Cantu daily oil moisturizer and called it a night


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 23, 2012)

Applied, massaged and bunned.  Sleeping with my satin pillow tonight... 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mjon912 (Oct 23, 2012)

Here is my pic updates...I'm very late lol but since I started using MN late I figured its fine...I've been dusting my ends very often since aug when I damaged my hair by flat ironing it wet twice SMH

9/21/12 when started using MN



10/13/12 after wash, set, flat ironed roots and dusted ends



10/13/12 



While I don't think I'll make my BSL goal by the end of the year I think if I keep using MN ill end up half way between APL and BSL which is fine with me!


----------



## tiajanae (Oct 23, 2012)

Taking my braids out this week but i was super excited to see my progress! I got about 1.5inches of growth since I had my braids installed on September 1st. I am definitely a believer of MN!!!! Braids set to go back in Nov. 15th, let's end this year with a band ladies!!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 23, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> I have to apply tonight before I go to bed and go home and take the rest of my vits.  Also mix my EO mix too. I'm gonna be sleepy...



Do you apply your EO mix atop your MN mix?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Oct 23, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Do you apply your EO mix atop your MN mix?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Typically my schedule is MN in the mornings...whether I'm applying directly or my MN oil mix.  At night, I use the EO mix.  Sometimes if I forget or am rushing in the am, I might do MN at night and then use the EO mix.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 23, 2012)

[USER=346679 said:
			
		

> Mjon912[/USER];17106261]Here is my pic updates...I'm very late lol but since I started using MN late I figured its fine...I've been dusting my ends very often since aug when I damaged my hair by flat ironing it wet twice SMH
> 
> 9/21/12 when started using MN
> 
> ...


 
Your hair looks great!  It is recovering very well.


----------



## karlajamaica (Oct 23, 2012)

Great progress!  I can't wait to see how I'm doing in December.

My update: Last week I made the mistake of crushing the MN that comes in the tablets in with the cream... let's just say that getting that bumpy mess to spread properly was a challenge.

This week I purchased a tube from Walmart for $5.  I mixed shea butter and vegetable oil until they had the consistency of pudding, then mixed equal parts MN.  

Oh happy day!  Way easier to use =)



tiajanae said:


> Taking my braids out this week but i was super excited to see my progress! I got about 1.5inches of growth since I had my braids installed on September 1st. I am definitely a believer of MN!!!! Braids set to go back in Nov. 15th, let's end this year with a band ladies!!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 23, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Typically my schedule is MN in the mornings...whether I'm applying directly or my MN oil mix.  At night, I use the EO mix.  Sometimes if I forget or am rushing in the am, I might do MN at night and then use the EO mix.



I've wanted to do my sulfur oil mix and MN together, but I'm afraid of the MN and sulfur combination.  What are your thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 23, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I've wanted to do my sulfur oil mix and MN together, but I'm afraid of the MN and sulfur combination.  What are your thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I know u didn't ask me but I've been using mine together per say. I apply MN directly to scalp and then my sulfur mix right after and massage for 5 minutes and haven't had any ill effects.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 23, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> I know u didn't ask me but I've been using mine together per say. I apply MN directly to scalp and then my sulfur mix right after and massage for 5 minutes and haven't had any ill effects.



Surprisingly I did it once and I was pulling my hair at the scalp to see if it would come out... LOL... I had a plan to do one in the am and one in the pm... Did that for a week and was exhausted.  I will begin doing both tonight.   Thank you lovie.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 23, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Surprisingly I did it once and I was pulling my hair at the scalp to see if it would come out... LOL... I had a plan to do one in the am and one in the pm... Did that for a week and was exhausted.  I will begin doing both tonight.   Thank you lovie.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Oh your welcome. Hope we get some good growth. I think I was getting good growth but ended up big chopping again! Keep us posted on how it works for you.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 23, 2012)

Applied my mix tonight!!! HairPleezeGrow I applied my MN first, then applied the sulfur mix and lastly gave my scalp a thorough, much needed, massage.  Thanks for the advice 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Oct 24, 2012)

So after 10 days of using MN straight, I finished the tube so I'm have to go back to using the MN oil mix tomorrow.


----------



## ESmackum (Oct 24, 2012)

After getting a relaxer 3 weeks ago I paused on my MN mix.  Its time to get back into it. I definitely had some growth since August.  I need to cornrow and do a sew in or a wig soon because its starting to get cold, and I am trying to retain some hair this winter...


----------



## tiajanae (Oct 25, 2012)

Braids down and I'm feeling awesome! Reinstall on the 11th of November so once this flat iron wears out I'll be bunning while still apply my mix daily. 1.5inches of growth in 2 months. Not bad! Hopefully I can squeeze out 2 more inches before the year ends


----------



## jprayze (Oct 25, 2012)

[USER=25801 said:
			
		

> ESmackum[/USER];17117445]After getting a relaxer 3 weeks ago I paused on my MN mix. Its time to get back into it. I definitely had some growth since August. I need to cornrow and do a sew in or a wig soon because its starting to get cold, and I am trying to retain some hair this winter...


 
Yes, come on back!



			
				[USER=343847 said:
			
		

> tiajanae[/USER];17121887]Braids down and I'm feeling awesome! Reinstall on the 11th of November so once this flat iron wears out I'll be bunning while still apply my mix daily. 1.5inches of growth in 2 months. Not bad! Hopefully I can squeeze out 2 more inches before the year ends


 
Your hair is beautiful!  1.5 in 2 months is great!  Do you know what your normal growth rate is?


----------



## tiajanae (Oct 25, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Yes, come on back!
> 
> 
> 
> Your hair is beautiful! 1.5 in 2 months is great! Do you know what your normal growth rate is?


 

1/2inch per month. This is an 1/4inch increase in my monthly growth rate considering I only used the mix once per week and for the last the 3 weeks only once. The smell was killing my pillows the MTG mixed in it. lol. On my next set of braids I plan to use it 3-4 times per week as i've recently purchased some orange oil fragrance to offset the smell


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 25, 2012)

Been applying my MN along with sulfur mix every night. About to apply in a bit


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Oct 25, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Going to add more MTG to my mix, added more MN and some Cantu oil moisturizer but forgot about the MTG



From Bsl challenge


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 25, 2012)

tiajanae said:
			
		

> 1/2inch per month. This is an 1/4inch increase in my monthly growth rate considering I only used the mix once per week and for the last the 3 weeks only once. The smell was killing my pillows the MTG mixed in it. lol. On my next set of braids I plan to use it 3-4 times per week as i've recently purchased some orange oil fragrance to offset the smell



Only 1x / week... Interesting.  I have absolutely no idea how much growth I've gotten as I am 18 weeks post today with ridiculous shrinkage.  I am not using heat until my relaxer at 20 weeks post and that will be my reveal (a whole month later)...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LovelyRo (Oct 25, 2012)

I haven't updated in a while. I'm still only applying once a week and my new growth is off the chain! I'm 8 weeks post trying to make it to 12... I'm wiging it so I don't have to deal with taking the NG! 

Here's a pic:





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 25, 2012)

As crazy as this sound I'm starting to get the crinkles


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 26, 2012)

Applied my MN   Sulfur Mix atop.  Moisturized with Caribbean Hair Creme and sealed with GSO...


----------



## Mjon912 (Oct 26, 2012)

I had a week off of mn, I went ot and left my mix home smh...but I'm back on it, my head felt soo good after I massaged it


----------



## jprayze (Oct 26, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Only 1x / week... Interesting. I have absolutely no idea how much growth I've gotten as I am 18 weeks post today with ridiculous shrinkage. I am not using heat until my relaxer at 20 weeks post and that will be my reveal (a whole month later)...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
OOoh Can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey ladies!

*Questions*:  Do you plan to continue with MN after the challenge ends?  Are you going to take a break and resume?  Do you want to have another MN challenge in 2013?

My hair really seems to thrive while using MN, both in health and growth.  I took a one month break and during the month, my hair did shed a lot.  Once I resumed MN usage, my hair bounced back!

I noticed that several ladies in the challenge just use it once a week.  I have been using MN once a day since this challenge began.  I think my plan is to continue 'going hard' with MN for the rest of the year and then in January start gradually reducing usage until I get down to once weekly.

*Why reduce usage? * Well I've been using MN since March and it _is_ an OT medicine soooo I just thought I would be cautious and I think it is important to going use 'as much as necessary' to achieve desired results.  (Although there are ladies on the board that use it continuously during their hair journey.) 

So I'm going to cut back in January, but I won't be stopping anytime soon!  I have too much MN stocked up!  Plus I'm hoping MN will take me to at least BSL/MBL.  I want see how my hair responds to sulfur; I have never used it.  I'm a planner even when it comes to hair!  January is going to be 1x/wk MN and sulfur (IDK how often for that).

*What are your plans???*


----------



## jprayze (Oct 26, 2012)

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> I had a week off of mn, I went ot and left my mix home smh...but I'm back on it, my head felt soo good after I massaged it



That's always a challenge, taking everything you need for your hair when you go out of town!

I'm going OOT Wed. and trying to figure out what I need to take.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 26, 2012)

From 8/23:



jprayze said:


> My answers
> 
> What is your current length? Flirting with APL, hope to be able to claim in September or October
> Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? I've been using MN since late March. Took a break for 1 month (August).
> ...


 
Just wanted to update from my original answers.  This mix lasted a long time!  I'm hoping to finish it up at the end of the month.  I mixed a new batch tonight, a smaller batch this time- I used the 4% prefilled applicator with .5 oz grapeseed oil instead of apricot (a little lighter) and .5 oz WGHO and 3 drops of peppermint oil.

On Sept. 4, I did not get a trim.  Actually I never got that last trim of the year yet!  I guess I'm going to keep going without because I try to only trim based on the best day to cut to increase growth in the farmers almanac.

I totally upped my vit regimen-- viviscal 2x/day, calcium/vitamin D 2x/day, 1000 mcg biotin 1x/day, a centrum multi 1x/day.

Although I'm going to flat ironed next week, I will resist the urge to do a length check..I think...I hope...um, I'm trying y'all!!!


----------



## gforceroy (Oct 27, 2012)

Using my dark roots as proof ( I colored my hair a month ago), I think that I have an inch of new growth. I am going to keep applying to my whole scalp (I just started doing this recently) instead of just my edges. I will try to upload a pic later.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 27, 2012)

gforceroy said:
			
		

> Using my dark roots as proof ( I colored my hair a month ago), I think that I have an inch of new growth. I am going to keep applying to my whole scalp (I just started doing this recently) instead of just my edges. I will try to upload a pic later.



Thanks for the update!  I lighten with honey, but I can't keep up with the growth!  Not complaining, but I have a lot of dark roots! I may stop the honey for a while and just do my natural color esp for the winter.


----------



## gforceroy (Oct 27, 2012)

Here is a picture. I measured and it seemed to be about an inch. This is exciting!!


----------



## jprayze (Oct 27, 2012)

gforceroy said:
			
		

> Here is a picture. I measured and it seemed to be about an inch. This is exciting!!



That is a lot of roots for 1 month!  When are you going to dye again?


----------



## gforceroy (Oct 27, 2012)

jprayze I probably wont dye my hair again till next summer. I never really wear my hair out. I plan to PS till I reach BSB next year.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 27, 2012)

gforceroy, that's ALOT of new growth! WOW!

I finally bought my mn!! I actually bought it in person at like 7 in the morning and went to the self-checkout line @ the Acme.

It's miconazole 3 and it has 3 applicators that has 4% strength and then a cream that has 2% strength. I paid 18.37 for it. 

*Question, do you apply ur mixture just to the scalp, right? *
I plan on starting my mixture on Sunday. I am doing to DC for 2hrs, cowash and then M&S as usual, braid my hair in 4's and then apply the MN on the 4 sections of my scalp.

My mixture will be: 1 applicator of the MN, 1oz grapeseed oil, 4 drops of argon oil and .05oz of WGHO.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 27, 2012)

I just looked at the box and realized that they are expired *** 09/11. Does that matter? I hope not, cause I really don't think I can return this out of pure embarrassment


----------



## jprayze (Oct 27, 2012)

pelohello said:
			
		

> I just looked at the box and realized that they are expired *** 09/11. Does that matter? I hope not, cause I really don't think I can return this out of pure embarrassment



I never used expired MN...sorry :-( that seems like a long time to be on the shelf.


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 27, 2012)

pelohello said:
			
		

> I just looked at the box and realized that they are expired *** 09/11. Does that matter? I hope not, cause I really don't think I can return this out of pure embarrassment



I suggest you return it I wouldn't risk putting an expired product on my hair


----------



## jprayze (Oct 27, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> I suggest you return it I wouldn't risk putting an expired product on my hair



pelohello what did u do?


----------



## Guinan (Oct 27, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> pelohello what did u do?



I decided 2 keep it after reading online that as long as its not open or refrigerated, I should be fine. For now on I will def pay attention 2 the expiration date

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Oct 27, 2012)

pelohello said:
			
		

> I decided 2 keep it after reading online that as long as its not open or refrigerated, I should be fine. For now on I will def pay attention 2 the expiration date
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Ok well you are good to go! Glad you joined us


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 27, 2012)

Applied this a.m after my co-wash and DC...   feeling good about my relaxer reveal in two weeks.  I'm going to stop using MN on Wednesday when I do my protein treatment.  I'll be sure to do one application in the morning.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 27, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Applied this a.m after my co-wash and DC...   feeling good about my relaxer reveal in two weeks.  I'm going to stop using MN on Wednesday when I do my protein treatment.  I'll be sure to do one application in the morning.



I'm looking forward to seeing it too.  You've been doing a really great job caring for your hair


----------



## jprayze (Oct 28, 2012)

At first, I though MN was only helping me in length but my hair is going back!  I lost a lot of hair in June due to changing meds and probably other factors. i have since got back on my old meds.  The left side is 6 weeks ago near the beginning of the challenge.  The right side was taken yesterday.  

See no length check but I will do a progress pic anyway!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 28, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Questions:  Do you plan to continue with MN after the challenge ends?  Are you going to take a break and resume?  Do you want to have another MN challenge in 2013?
> 
> What are your plans???



Hey @ jprayze, that's a good question … I think I will continue with MN, applying once a week from late December til March and stop for a month then.  My birthday is in February and I have big plans on being BSB.  After I take the month off from MN, (March to April) I will jump right back in the challenge.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Oct 28, 2012)

Checking In:

I have completed my mini braid install and back on MN. I'd planned to use five or six times last week but came up short.  I applied last night and plan on applying three more times this week.  I have an oz left, which is plenty for the next few weeks. HHG ladies …


----------



## karlajamaica (Oct 28, 2012)

2 week update.  Not sure if the MN is working for me, but here is my picture.  I think I will know for sure in December.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 28, 2012)

karlajamaica said:
			
		

> 2 week update.  Not sure if the MN is working for me, but here is my picture.  I think I will know for sure in December.



It looks like it's working..,


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 28, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to seeing it too.  You've been doing a really great job caring for your hair



Thank you   I'm so excited about hair care (it has unfortunately consumed me).  I finally want to grow my hair past my shoulders.  I've never seen it longer than shoulder length (maybe a little bit longer...but not much)


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 29, 2012)

Applying my mix and doing some Bantu Knots


----------



## jprayze (Oct 29, 2012)

I applied this morning and my hair is twisted until i leave the house again.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 29, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> Hey @ jprayze, that's a good question … I think I will continue with MN, applying once a week from late December til March and stop for a month then.  My birthday is in February and I have big plans on being BSB.  After I take the month off from MN, (March to April) I will jump right back in the challenge.



Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## ESmackum (Oct 29, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Yes, come on back!
> 
> 
> 
> Your hair is beautiful! 1.5 in 2 months is great! Do you know what your normal growth rate is?


 
I'm back at it.  Applied my MN mix after I washed my hair this weekend.  I put a little around my edges this morning, baggied my ends and put a wig on.  Because this east coast hurricane business is no joke.  Made sure to add a few extra bobby pins so my hair won't blow down the street.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 29, 2012)

ESmackum said:
			
		

> I'm back at it.  Applied my MN mix after I washed my hair this weekend.  I put a little around my edges this morning, baggied my ends and put a wig on.  Because this east coast hurricane business is no joke.  Made sure to add a few extra bobby pins so my hair won't blow down the street.



Be safe out there!


----------



## Guinan (Oct 29, 2012)

I started applying my MN mixture & so far its going good. I changed the mixture to, .05oz of walnut oil, .05oz of grapeseed oil, .05oz of avocado oil and a couple of drops of argon oil oh & of course 1tube of mn. The only thing is walnut oil has a peanut smell when u 1st apply it.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Oct 29, 2012)

pelohello said:
			
		

> I started applying my MN mixture & so far its going good. I changed the mixture to, .05oz of walnut oil, .05oz of grapeseed oil, .05oz of avocado oil and a couple of drops of argon oil oh & of course 1tube of mn. The only thing is walnut oil has a peanut smell when u 1st apply it.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Is the walnut oil heavy weight oil?


----------



## Guinan (Oct 29, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Is the walnut oil heavy weight oil?



No its on the lighter side.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Oct 30, 2012)

Applied my mix this am


----------



## Mjon912 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just applied my mn mix after I washed and air dried my hair...and I finally got a length check t shirt! Yay...I think I'm good on cutting my ends so i won't be doing that as often as I was...counting down until my thanksgiving relaxer, hopefully I can pull another inch by then and then an inch until Christmas... I'll post a pic in my length check t shirt as soon as a get a chance...I'm so excited


----------



## Guinan (Oct 30, 2012)

Do yall apply yall mn 2x a day or once a day? Also, the mn is just applied 2 the scalp, right?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Oct 30, 2012)

pelohello said:
			
		

> Do yall apply yall mn 2x a day or once a day? Also, the mn is just applied 2 the scalp, right?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Yes the scalp only.  I do it once a day.  I have done it twice but I don't think it's necessary to get good results.


----------



## Mjon912 (Oct 30, 2012)

pelohello said:


> Do yall apply yall mn 2x a day or once a day? Also, the mn is just applied 2 the scalp, right?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I try to apply once a day... I'm texlaxed and would need to wash my hair more then once a week if i applied twice a day because of product build up and i think it works better on a clean scalp... I don't want to over manipulate my hair and I get good growth from once a day so it works for me... Yup only to my scalp and then massage my scalp for a few mins


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 30, 2012)

Started taking biotin Yesterday and I'm already braking out  so my question to you ladies how do you deal acme that come with biotin usage


----------



## jprayze (Oct 30, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> Started taking biotin Yesterday and I'm already braking out  so my question to you ladies how do you deal acme that come with biotin usage



How much are you taking?  I've been taking it consistently for a month with no breakouts, but I'm only taking 1000 mcg/day.


----------



## freckledface (Oct 30, 2012)

Did it!! My SO just doesn't understand lol


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 30, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> How much are you taking?  I've been taking it consistently for a month with no breakouts, but I'm only taking 1000 mcg/day.



Lol!! Mine is 7,500mcg holy crap


----------



## jprayze (Oct 30, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> Lol!! Mine is 7,500mcg holy crap



Is it one pill with 7500?


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 30, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Is it one pill with 7500?



Yup is that bad


----------



## Guinan (Oct 30, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> Yup is that bad



Wow that's alot of biotin. I take 1000 mcg too. Do u take other vitamins besides that?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 30, 2012)

pelohello said:
			
		

> Wow that's alot of biotin. I take 1000 mcg too. Do u take other vitamins besides that?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



I take a multi and calcium and vit d combo they were recommended by my nutritionist. I'll give this biotin a week trial, depending on how bad I break out will determine if I'll finish this bottle or go to lower dosage.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 31, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> Yup is that bad



I think it's better to start lower and work your way up with biotin...hopefully your body will get used to it during your week trial.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm skipping this weeks application. Had to have emergency surgery Sunday night to remove my gallbladder but I will continue next week.


----------



## cherishlove (Oct 31, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> I'm skipping this weeks application. Had to have emergency surgery Sunday night to remove my gallbladder but I will continue next week.



Hope you feel better.


----------



## frobellete (Oct 31, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I'm skipping this weeks application. Had to have emergency surgery Sunday night to remove my gallbladder but I will continue next week.



get well soon.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 31, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I'm skipping this weeks application. Had to have emergency surgery Sunday night to remove my gallbladder but I will continue next week.


 
Sending prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Mznelly (Oct 31, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> I'm skipping this weeks application. Had to have emergency surgery Sunday night to remove my gallbladder but I will continue next week.



Oh wow gall bladder surgery is no joke. Hope you fell better soon


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 31, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> I'm skipping this weeks application. Had to have emergency surgery Sunday night to remove my gallbladder but I will continue next week.



Feel well...


----------



## felic1 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have not been an official member of this challenge. I owned some monistat but did not seriously apply it. I had recently worn my hair in the sengelese twist hair style. Twice. After take out, I had a damaged area in a triangle shape on the right hairline. It was completely bald. I began to seriously apply and massage in straight 2% Monistat mostly twice daily. It has been about two weeks. It is unbelieveable! We should be sending some to Naomi Campbell!!!


----------



## jenjen33033 (Oct 31, 2012)

I also didn't officially join this challenge because I'd already put braids in my hair 2 weeks before it started but I decided to try the MN along with some Hair, Skin, & Nail pills from CVS and the GHE 2 or 3 times a week for one month.  I was very pleased with the results, at least one inch of new growth for the month.  Also, I had no problems with dandruff flakes the whole time.  I'm going to start again on Nov. 1.  Hopefully I can get some pics.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 1, 2012)

^^ Thanks for sharing your results ladies!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 1, 2012)

I straightened my hair, but resisted posting a length check.  I hoping at the end of the challenge my pic will be AMAZING!  I should finish my current mix w/in the next few days and switch to my 4% mix for the rest of the year.  Looks like at least 3 inches to BSB...3 inches in 2 months? Not impossible...we will see...


----------



## destinyseeker (Nov 1, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> I'm skipping this weeks application. Had to have emergency surgery Sunday night to remove my gallbladder but I will continue next week.



Hope you have speedy recovery!


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Nov 1, 2012)

If I added 15g of MN (monistat) to my 7oz megatek mix (60% Megatek, 25% water, 15% JBCO & Reg. CO) would it lose its effectiveness? I bought some yesterday and putting a small bit on a patch on the back of my head i woke up with burning scalp all over and a headache. But im not sure if it's from that or using too much sulfur 8....
ended up clarifying my hair immedietly and steaming under some aloevera oil and water.

Maybe i should make a seperate JBCO/Garlic Oil mix and add that? And if I did that how much oil should be used with the full 15g tube? TIA


----------



## Mznelly (Nov 1, 2012)

For those asking for A megatek update: November 11 well make me 3 weeks post relaxer i believe... And my hair it's thriving from megatek, mylast relaxer left my roots none straight but look at my progress


----------



## jprayze (Nov 1, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> For those asking for A megatek update: November 11 well make me 3 weeks post relaxer i believe... And my hair it's thriving from megatek, mylast relaxer left my roots none straight but look at my progress



Do you mix the MN with megatek?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 1, 2012)

I never did an update pic... Not really planning to until next week when I relax; however, I did a small length check of my damaged nape area, and I've gotten about an 1.5 since I last checked this area (Sept 1)...



After & Before


----------



## jprayze (Nov 1, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> I never did an update pic... Not really planning to until next week when I relax; however, I did a small length check of my damaged nape area, and I've gotten about an 1.5 since I last checked this area (Sept 1)...
> 
> After & Before



That's great! What a comeback


----------



## Mznelly (Nov 2, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Do you mix the MN with megatek?



Yes i do. I posted my megatek mixture a few pages back if you're interested


----------



## jprayze (Nov 2, 2012)

Mznelly said:
			
		

> Yes i do. I posted my megatek mixture a few pages back if you're interested



Maybe you have some advice for AlwaysNatural...


----------



## jprayze (Nov 2, 2012)

AlwaysNatural said:
			
		

> If I added 15g of MN (monistat) to my 7oz megatek mix (60% Megatek, 25% water, 15% JBCO & Reg. CO) would it lose its effectiveness? I bought some yesterday and putting a small bit on a patch on the back of my head i woke up with burning scalp all over and a headache. But im not sure if it's from that or using too much sulfur 8....
> ended up clarifying my hair immedietly and steaming under some aloevera oil and water.
> 
> Maybe i should make a seperate JBCO/Garlic Oil mix and add that? And if I did that how much oil should be used with the full 15g tube? TIA



Have you ever used that mix without the MN?


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Nov 2, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Have you ever used that mix without the MN?



I just recently made the megatek mix and never applied it and have not yet made the JBCO mix because i'm not sure how much oil content should be added without potentially diluting the MN itself...well that goes for both in the megatek mix and the jbco/go mix.


----------



## Mznelly (Nov 2, 2012)

AlwaysNatural said:


> I just recently made the megatek mix and never applied it and have not yet made the JBCO mix because i'm not sure how much oil content should be added without potentially diluting the MN itself...well that goes for both in the megatek mix and the jbco/go mix.



I think you should try to figure out with ingredientgave you that bad reaction before making any kind of mix. I've used MT without MN and with never head that reaction of burning scalp.

As for diluting it I'm a novice at how much well make it lose it effectiveness...I'm like a mad scientist when making these mixes if i notice I'm not getting the desired result i tweak my mix until I'm satisfied sorry if that doesn't help hog


----------



## jprayze (Nov 2, 2012)

AlwaysNatural said:
			
		

> If I added 15g of MN (monistat) to my 7oz megatek mix (60% Megatek, 25% water, 15% JBCO & Reg. CO) would it lose its effectiveness? I bought some yesterday and putting a small bit on a patch on the back of my head i woke up with burning scalp all over and a headache. But im not sure if it's from that or using too much sulfur 8....
> ended up clarifying my hair immedietly and steaming under some aloevera oil and water.
> 
> Maybe i should make a seperate JBCO/Garlic Oil mix and add that? And if I did that how much oil should be used with the full 15g tube? TIA



Oh! I just reread this.  You put the MN directly on your scalp and when you woke up, you had that reaction.  I never had that reaction and did apply it directly for some time.  Right now, my mix has 2 oils and MN so it's about 33% MN.


----------



## Mjon912 (Nov 3, 2012)

Checking in..had to make a new mix...this one is 4tubes of monistat3, a little doogro mega thick grease, a little sulfer8 grease and some hair trigger growth elixir honeydew melon (to hide the smell)...this mix should last me until like the 15th of nov and then I won't use mn again until like the 5th of dec since I'm getting a perm for thanksgiving...I'm going to try not to check the length of my hair until my relaxer


----------



## jprayze (Nov 3, 2012)

Mjon912 said:
			
		

> Checking in..had to make a new mix...this one is 4tubes of monistat3, a little doogro mega thick grease, a little sulfer8 grease and some hair trigger growth elixir honeydew melon (to hide the smell)...this mix should last me until like the 15th of nov and then I won't use mn again until like the 5th of dec since I'm getting a perm for thanksgiving...I'm going to try not to check the length of my hair until my relaxer



What size tubes did u use in your mix?


----------



## jprayze (Nov 3, 2012)

Switching to my MN mix with the 4% on Monday until the end of the year!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Nov 5, 2012)

Have any of y'all used the vaginal suppositories in your mixes? I picked up the wrong box and I don't feel like going back to target (20+miles away) ...it is miconazole nitrate too soo...


----------



## jprayze (Nov 5, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart I have...shhh don't judge me!  LOL


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Nov 5, 2012)

jprayze said:


> ManiiSweetheart I have...shhh don't judge me!  LOL



Did they seem to work well...  ill still use them if they did!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 5, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Did they seem to work well...  ill still use them if they did!


 
Yes, they worked great.  I actaully used them directly when I first started using MN.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Nov 5, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Yes, they worked great.  I actaully used them directly when I first started using MN.




Looks like Im. Using them


----------



## NaturalfienD (Nov 5, 2012)

Checking In:

Applying MN tonight … I will throw on a shower cap to make sure I don't have oil seeping through my bonnet, plus I can get a light steam going while I sleep.  I hope you all are doing well …


----------



## jprayze (Nov 6, 2012)

2nd day using my 4% mix!


----------



## destinyseeker (Nov 6, 2012)

Finally got my power back yesterday after hurricane Sandy... 7 days. Gave my hair a lot of love! Pre-poo condish, wash, protein boost and a nice long moisturizing deep conditioner, air dried and then put my mix. Happy hair...happy me!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 6, 2012)

destinyseeker Glad you are ok and so glad that your power finally came back.  I'm in MD and we really expected that your power was going to go out as well, but it never did.


----------



## freckledface (Nov 6, 2012)

AlwaysNatural one time I applied my mn straight mn straight and it felt like it was burning. I'm pretty sure it was because I was scratching my scalp way to hard before I applied. It's never happened before or after that time though. Idk if that helps


----------



## freckledface (Nov 6, 2012)

@jpayze I'm sorry didn't see you question my mentions are being stupid but I've been using it straight I'd say before this challenge for maybe 2 months on and off and through this whole challenge. Not sure if its better than a mix or not. I've been cutting damage all this yr so its kinda hard to tell my growth except my hair is fuller. The only thing I can say for sure is that I did have shedding when I stopped cold turkey. But eventually that stopped too (on its own didn't use anything.)


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 6, 2012)

So...DominicanBrazilian82 got me looking into this challenge.  I'll buy some from Walmart tomorrow.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 6, 2012)

All4Tris said:


> Please add me to this challenge, I haven't used MN in ages! I'm going to mix it in with sulfur 8 and oil my scalp 2x's a week. I'll post my starting pic after I relax.



I was thinking of sulfur 8 too.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 6, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> 2nd day using my 4% mix!



How's it going?


----------



## jprayze (Nov 7, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> How's it going?



No problems as far as my scalp.  Feels the same.     I'm trying not to do a length check until December so I hope the 4% will give me the end of the year boost!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 7, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> No problems as far as my scalp.  Feels the same.     I'm trying not to do a length check until December so I hope the 4% will give me the end of the year boost!



I can't wait to get back.  I'm just lurking like a Stalker.  I relax tomorrow (yay!).  How long do most people wait before starting up again?


----------



## jprayze (Nov 7, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> I can't wait to get back.  I'm just lurking like a Stalker.  I relax tomorrow (yay!).  How long do most people wait before starting up again?



I think most people wait a week, some a little longer...


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 7, 2012)

*How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)?* I was thinking of mixing with Sulfur 8, JBCO, and a bit of peppermint oil for the smell.  Now I'm thinking I'll just get a light grease and mix it with that.  I'll see.

*What frequency will you apply it?* Probably just 2x a week.

*Any other growth aids that you are using?* Hoping the JBCO will add a lil boost.  Also I'm taking supplements: MR and will start MSM and bamboo silica when my shipment comes in.

*Anything else you care to add?* I still have to go buy it; think I'll start today though!

*Don't forget a starting pic!* Okay; I'll take some pics this weekend.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 7, 2012)

Think I'm start back with my MN tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2012)

Where are you all finding the 4%?  Seems like I only see 2%.  

And how much is the 4%?  (Just Curious).

I was buying the box of 6 via Amazon.  My last purchase was a tube I picked up from the Grocery.  Wouldn't mind trying the 4%

jprayze


----------



## jprayze (Nov 7, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Been doing some research on 4% and thought I would share. Quoted from another thread, you should be able to go to the original post and read more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


jprayze said:


> Challengers-- All this time I couldn't find 4% MN, but the 4% MN is in the prefilled applicators that come like in a 3day pack. I picked some up, but I am not going to start using it yet. The mix I made at the start of the challenge is lasting forever.


 
IDareT'sHair-- this is what I posted a while ago about 4%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2012)

jprayze

Thanks Ms. Lady!  

So I need to get the Pre-Filled Applicators in order to get the 4%?


----------



## jprayze (Nov 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> jprayze
> 
> Thanks Ms. Lady!
> 
> So I need to get the Pre-Filled Applicators in order to get the 4%?



That's the only way I could find it was prefilled.


----------



## okange76 (Nov 7, 2012)

mini update; 2 months of use 2-3 times a week.  Mn mixture is 1 tube of 2%MN, 1 tbsp sulfur, 2 oz Megatek (old), 8 oz Africa's Best oil, JBCO, several drops of Rosemary and Peppermint EO.

No strict regimen.  Wash and set at the salon every 2 weeks, no idea what shampoo or treatment they use, very miniminal heat, majority of the time just wrap and leave,. Moisturize every night with either NH Tamanu and Hemp or EVOO & Moringa Extend Butter or SM Coconut Smoothie depending on my mood.

Relax every 8 - 10 weeks - Soft & Beautiful Botanicals - regular

First pic is end of Aug, Second is end of Oct.  Excuse the over flowing rack.  Too much junk.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 7, 2012)

okange76 said:
			
		

> mini update; 2 months of use 2-3 times a week.  Mn mixture is 1 tube of 2%MN, 1 tbsp sulfur, 2 oz Megatek (old), 8 oz Africa's Best oil, JBCO, several drops of Rosemary and Peppermint EO.
> 
> No strict regimen.  Wash and set at the salon every 2 weeks, no idea what shampoo or treatment they use, very miniminal heat, majority of the time just wrap and leave,. Moisturize every night with either NH Tamanu and Hemp or EVOO & Moringa Extend Butter or SM Coconut Smoothie depending on my mood.
> 
> ...



Your progress is awesome!  Very nice!!!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 8, 2012)

So I'm supposed to wait to length check until December but it seems so far away...sigh 

Have to hurry up and get these crochet braids!


----------



## Guinan (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm still using my MN mixture. It's been a week so far. I plan on changing my mixture though, b/c the MN doesnt mix well with my oils; unless it's normal for the MN to seperate from the oils? I constantly have to reshake vigorously in order for the MN to mix with the oils. 

okange76, WOW! That's amazing growth for 2mths!! I am so determined to continue with my MN!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 8, 2012)

okange76 that is some great progress!! 


So I am officially up in this challenge.  I got my 2% cream yesterday...Walmart didn't have it, but I was able to find some at HEB; got the HEB brand.  As far as my mix, I was trying to find a container to put everything in, but couldn't.  I found one of those 99cents mini containers of that Palmer's Olive Oil growth treatment.  I've never used this grease, but figured I could take half out of the container and then add the MN.  So that's just what I did.  I also added a bit of Sulfur 8...just a lil amount, didn't want the smell.  The added a lil bit of JBCO.  Then added some of that Wonder 8 Oil mix.  I only added that b/c I forgot how much I love how that smells.  I used to get that all the time; it must have Sweet Almond oil in it b/c I think that's the smell.  I didn't want my scalp mix to be to mediciny from the MN or Sulfur 8.  The MN isn't loud, but there is a lil smell to it.  Blahblahblah....my mix is nice, light, and creamy.  I applied last night and it just dissolved in my scalp.  No smell this morning.  Not too greasy....and actually I was going to start oiling/greasing my scalp anyway.  I had been putting a lil curl wax on my hair for the past week and liked the extra shine and weight to it.  So instead of that, greasing my scalp w/ my lil MN mix should do it.  

So here we go   I'll probably apply at least 3x a week.  Probably MWF....or really just whenever I wash my hair and fix it.  I'll start applying that night and then just do every other night from there.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 8, 2012)

pelohello said:


> I'm still using my MN mixture. It's been a week so far. I plan on changing my mixture though, b/c the MN doesnt mix well with my oils; unless it's normal for the MN to seperate from the oils? I constantly have to reshake vigorously in order for the MN to mix with the oils.
> 
> @okange76, WOW! That's amazing growth for 2mths!! I am so determined to continue with my MN!


 
Yes, it's always seperates.  One challenger had the great idea to add 2 marbles in her bottle to assist with mixing.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 8, 2012)

Welcome to the challenge itismehmmkay!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 8, 2012)

btw okange76: I use Soft and Beautiful Botanicals too!


----------



## Mjon912 (Nov 9, 2012)

Checking in...just applied my MN 4% mix and massaged my scalp...I have about a week left of using my mix until I stop to prep for my relaxer so I'm going to start applying twice a day... I won't be using it again until the egg inning of dec so I'm trying to get one last boost =)


----------



## NaturallyMede (Nov 9, 2012)

okange76 said:


> First pic is end of Aug, Second is end of Oct. Excuse the over flowing rack. Too much junk.


 
*That is some inspirational growth!! & u apparently have just the right amount of stuff so DON'T THROW ANY AWAY!!*


----------



## jprayze (Nov 9, 2012)

jprayze said:


> So I'm supposed to wait to length check until December but it seems so far away...sigh
> 
> Have to hurry up and get these crochet braids!


 
I think I might sneak a peek tomorrow...at least it will tell me whether I need to adjust something between now and the end of the year.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 9, 2012)

My length check... Late


----------



## jprayze (Nov 9, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82

How much growth did you get?


----------



## NaturalfienD (Nov 10, 2012)

::Checking In::

Applied MN tonight. I've noticed new hair growing in and I'm happy about that.  I'm hoping for 2.5 or 3 cm. of growth this month because I really want make APL in the front of my hair by December.  

Word …

I hope you all are doing well …


----------



## jprayze (Nov 10, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> ::Checking In::
> 
> Applied MN tonight. I've noticed new hair growing in and I'm happy about that.  I'm hoping for 2.5 or 3 cm. of growth this month because I really want make APL in the front of my hair by December.
> 
> ...



I think you will make it!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 10, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> I think I might sneak a peek tomorrow...at least it will tell me whether I need to adjust something between now and the end of the year.



Going to apply my MN mix, then put AE garlic mask on my scalp, go for a walk for an hour and then go get my hair done!  Pics are coming!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 10, 2012)

So I'm actually rethinking this one.  I saw a section that I missed in my retouch and really wanted to get at it...I can't play w/ demarcation breakage.  And now I have to wait a week before doing so.  That and I think in one area it made my hair revert.  I think b/c it's water-based.  So..idk.  I'm happy I have a lil mix going.  I'll see.  Maybe I can find a routine for it.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Nov 10, 2012)

Can you use MN if you are pregnant? I used it years ago and would like to start back up


----------



## ilong (Nov 10, 2012)

pelohello said:


> I'm still using my MN mixture. It's been a week so far. I plan on changing my mixture though, b/c the MN doesnt mix well with my oils; unless it's normal for the MN to seperate from the oils? I constantly have to reshake vigorously in order for the MN to mix with the oils.
> 
> @okange76, WOW! That's amazing growth for 2mths!! I am so determined to continue with my MN!


 
pelohello - Not a surprise that MN separates from the oils. The MN you are using may contain some water. 
Placing at least 2 marbles in your MN/oil blend will help with mixing/shaking. HTH


----------



## ilong (Nov 10, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Yes, it's always seperates. One challenger had the great idea to add 2 marbles in her bottle to assist with mixing.


 
jprayze - sorry didn't see your post before I replied to pelohello.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 10, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> How much growth did you get?



Total about 4.5 inches... 3 inches from normal growth, 1.5 from a combination of other things (MN, vitamins, hair care, etc)


----------



## jprayze (Nov 10, 2012)

**Glamourlicious** said:
			
		

> Can you use MN if you are pregnant? I used it years ago and would like to start back up



I don't think I would even though its external.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 10, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Total about 4.5 inches... 3 inches from normal growth, 1.5 from a combination of other things (MN, vitamins, hair care, etc)



That's awesome!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 10, 2012)

Here's a month of growth.  Oct. 13 to today.  I don't think my growth rate is as accelerated as it was.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Nov 10, 2012)

^

I need to do whatever you're doing! Amazing progress!!!


----------



## freckledface (Nov 10, 2012)

all i can say is wow thats amazing!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 10, 2012)

**Glamourlicious** said:
			
		

> Can you use MN if you are pregnant? I used it years ago and would like to start back up



Closest thing I could find:

http://parentsavvy.com/ask/lactation/using-monistat-for-hair-growth-while-breastfeeding/


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 10, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Here's a month of growth.  Oct. 13 to today.  I don't think my growth rate is as accelerated as it was.



Yesssss Mama!


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Nov 11, 2012)

I will be starting MN in June!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 11, 2012)

**Glamourlicious** said:
			
		

> I will be starting MN in June!



Great! I will be starting a challenge for 2013.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks ladies!  I started the 4% last Monday.  I am taking a break from Daily application at least today.  I just don't want my freshly straightened hair weighed down.  So no product today. Tomorrow I may start back or use it straight.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 11, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies!  I started the 4% last Monday.  I am taking a break from Daily application at least today.  I just don't want my freshly straightened hair weighed down.  So no product today. Tomorrow I may start back or use it straight.



Changed...massaged the MN mix to my edges only.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Nov 11, 2012)

I said I was going to start tapering off.  Chile, I put this mix on four or five times a week … I don't think I can slow down, let alone stop by December/January. But if I couldn't stop it wouldn't be a bad thing though cuz I'm tryna get my swang on by next Christmas … and I mean that!! 

I have a family member who's experiencing hair loss and they tried MN yesterday. FM say that if this works for them that they would act a damn fool!!!

I hope it works for them too … HHG.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Nov 11, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Thanks ladies!  I started the 4% last Monday.  I am taking a break from Daily application at least today.  I just don't want my freshly straightened hair weighed down.  So no product today. Tomorrow I may start back or use it straight.



Hi @ jprayze, the prefilled 4% applicators come in the three day monistat package? I'm due for a purchase soon and I‘d like to try.  TIA …


----------



## jprayze (Nov 11, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> I said I was going to start tapering off.  Chile, I put this mix on four or five times a week … I don't think I can slow down, let alone stop by December/January. But if I couldn't stop it wouldn't be a bad thing though cuz I'm tryna get my swang on by next Christmas … and I mean that!!
> 
> I have a family member who's experiencing hair loss and they tried MN yesterday. FM say that if this works for them that they would act a damn fool!!!
> 
> I hope it works for them too … HHG.



I hope it's works for your FM too.  It's worth a try!!!

Yes 4% is in the prefilled so I emptied out one into my mix and used about half of the oil that I usually use for a tube.

I'm going to make a challenge for the whole year 2013 that everyone can stop into throughout the year as you use it and take breaks as needed.  I'm probably not stopping anytime soon either!


----------



## jprayze (Nov 13, 2012)

Applied my mix all over yesterday and will do the same today.  I made less mix this time around so I'm thinking it will last until the end of the month.

I'm going to wait until the new year to add sulfur to my regi. Just bought the liquid oil, but I going to resist the urge to use it now


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 13, 2012)

I have been doing a lot of research and decided to take the MN plunge! I'm super happy too lol. So I made my first mix Sunday and it consisted of: dr miracles hot gro grease, EVCO,EVOO, Wild Growth oil, wild growth light oil, vitamin E oil, and sunflower oil. It's so light and creamy. When I applied it, my scalp tingled a bit. I think I like it. I just hope I get awesome results like the other ladies in here. Should I apply daily??? I have been but just wondering.....

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 13, 2012)

jprayze said:
			
		

> Applied my mix all over yesterday and will do the same today.  I made less mix this time around so I'm thinking it will last until the end of the month.
> 
> I'm going to wait until the new year to add sulfur to my regi. Just bought the liquid oil, but I going to resist the urge to use it now



When are you starting the 2013 challenge??

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Nov 13, 2012)

SincerelyBeautiful said:


> I have been doing a lot of research and decided to take the MN plunge! I'm super happy too lol. So I made my first mix Sunday and it consisted of: dr miracles hot gro grease, EVCO,EVOO, Wild Growth oil, wild growth light oil, vitamin E oil, and sunflower oil. It's so light and creamy. When I applied it, my scalp tingled a bit. I think I like it. I just hope I get awesome results like the other ladies in here. Should I apply daily??? I have been but just wondering.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 


SincerelyBeautiful said:


> When are you starting the 2013 challenge??
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
For the most part, I apply daily.  But most get good results without applying everyday.  It's just become so routine for me!  

I will get the challenge started before the end of the month.  Welcome!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 14, 2012)

Made a mix of MN (I believe it's 2%, didn't check), almond butter and sunflower seed oil. Going to apply nightly for the rest of 2012 an see what happens.


----------



## jprayze (Nov 14, 2012)

[USER=23817 said:
			
		

> tapioca_pudding[/USER];17268853]Made a mix of MN (I believe it's 2%, didn't check), almond butter and sunflower seed oil. Going to apply nightly for the rest of 2012 an see what happens.


 
Did you take a starting pic?


----------



## jprayze (Nov 16, 2012)

Ladies!!! You all are quiet!  Hope you all are all applying your MN regularly and having a good week.

I'm almost out of my 4% mix.  With the prefilled tube, I didn't add as much oil because its not as much MN as I normally use in my mixes.  I will probably finish up this mix within a week or so and I will do it all over again.


----------



## gforceroy (Nov 16, 2012)

Checking in!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 16, 2012)

Is there anyone who doesn't skip a week before retouching?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Nov 16, 2012)

Although I'm not in this challenge for the rest of the year I did apply my mix last nite. It's going on a week this Sunday 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Nov 17, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:
			
		

> Is there anyone who doesn't skip a week before retouching?



I think someone doesn't but I don't remember who...


----------



## NaturalfienD (Nov 18, 2012)

Checking In:

Hi ladies, I'm just about out of my mix and I'm planning on heading to the store to get that three day MN.  I'm biting @ Jprayze's style and using less oil for this mix. I think I will get more bang for my buck with the 4% …

I dusted twice in one month and was kinda nervous that I hindered my progress.  But it just hit me that I still have a good six weeks in this challenge and anything's possible. 

I hope you all are doing well …


----------



## jprayze (Nov 18, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:
			
		

> Checking In:
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm just about out of my mix and I'm planning on heading to the store to get that three day MN.  I'm biting @ Jprayze's style and using less oil for this mix. I think I will get more bang for my buck with the 4% …
> 
> ...



Hope the 4% gives you a boost!  Has your FM been using MN?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 18, 2012)

So it's been a week and a half ladies since I relaxed.  Time to get back in the MN game.  Grabbing some of that good ole 2% today. Gonna concoct a new mix as well.  Not sure what it will be yet, but I'll update later tonight


----------



## NaturalfienD (Nov 18, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Hope the 4% gives you a boost!  Has your FM been using MN?



I hope the 4% does too … it was super easy to find, I don't know how I missed it last time. I think I was rushing off the aisle last time, I was probably stressed about the possibility of being seen. 

 Yes, my FM uses the MN mix just about everyday. I'm noticing the area to be darker than usual so hopefully that's new hair coming in. They're going to give it a consistent try for three or four weeks, applying it five or six times a week. I think it's  working so far … (huge smile!!!)


----------



## freckledface (Nov 24, 2012)

Back on it tonight after a week. Ran out and couldn't find any for the life of me -__-


----------



## jprayze (Nov 25, 2012)

Ive been shooting for daily applications, but the past week has been sooo busy.  I missed a day or 2.  I'm back on track finishing my current mix.  Here's a current pic of my hair!  It's thriving . I got a one inch and my hair looks so much better and the curls are holding better. I will post a new pic when my curls fall and update on my length.  Then hopefully I can get my protective style (crochet braids) installed until End of year.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 26, 2012)

Good Morning Ladies!!

This weekend marked the 2mths that I have been using MN. I liked the results. My hair has gotten thicken and my shorter pieces in the front are starting to catch up with the back. I am stopping with the MN for the month of December and will start to re-use it again in Feb (after my Jan relaxer). The 1st pic is flat straighten hair and then the 2nd collage is with it curled. BTW: I always keep something on my head, to keep me honest w/ the length

Happy Growing!


----------



## gforceroy (Nov 26, 2012)

pelohello Great progress!!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Nov 26, 2012)

pelohello ~ Great progress girlfriend! I like the idea of keeping something on your head while taking length pix.  It is so tempting for me to slightly tilt my head back or a little off to the side, frontin' like my hair is longer than what it is.  I usually get my mind right before posting pictures though ... we all know there is no future in fronting. 

Checking In:

I have been applying MN (4%) mix with less oil for about two weeks or so.  My hair growth has increased a bit and I have about 2 cm of growth (installed mini braids on or about the 27th of October); I am very happy.  I am not taking these joints out until the second or third week of December and I am hoping for another cm of growth between now and then.

Since my roots are very fuzzy, I do the navy bun style ... I totally bit the style from another lady on the board but I don't know who I stole it from (but shout out to her for making it happen ...)   Anyway, styling my hair like that makes my hair look a whole lot better than it does in any other style.

I hope you all are doing well ... HHG!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey ladies ! So i straightened my hair for my birthday this past wednesday .. Woo finally 18! and im pretty sure i made BSL  what do yall think?







Just a quick pic for y'all  
Hope yall are doing okay !


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 30, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Hey ladies ! So i straightened my hair for my birthday this past wednesday .. Woo finally 18! and im pretty sure i made BSL  what do yall think?
> 
> Just a quick pic for y'all
> Hope yall are doing okay !



Omg your hair is lovely. And id say yes


----------



## jprayze (Dec 1, 2012)

[USER=340099]ManiiSweetheart[/USER] said:
			
		

> Hey ladies ! So i straightened my hair for my birthday this past wednesday .. Woo finally 18! and im pretty sure i made BSL  what do yall think?
> 
> Just a quick pic for y'all
> Hope yall are doing okay !



Fantastic progress!  Your V has made it to BSL.  Does your hair naturally grow in a V?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 1, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Fantastic progress!  Your V has made it to BSL.  Does your hair naturally grow in a V?



Yes ma'am it does


----------



## pinkness27 (Dec 1, 2012)

Where are you ladies finding the 4%?


----------



## jprayze (Dec 2, 2012)

pinkness27 said:
			
		

> Where are you ladies finding the 4%?



The only place I've found it is in the prefilled applicators (3-day treatment).


----------



## destinyseeker (Dec 2, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Hey ladies ! So i straightened my hair for my birthday this past wednesday .. Woo finally 18! and im pretty sure i made BSL  what do yall think?
> 
> Just a quick pic for y'all
> Hope yall are doing okay !



Your hair looks great! Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## jprayze (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey everybody!  Made a new mix with 4%, about 40% of a bottle of wild growth oil, a few drops of peppermint oil, and enough apricot oil to make half a bottle.  This should last me until the end of the year.

I was planning to get crochet braids, but I am delaying that right now to wear my own hair for a little while longer.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 4, 2012)

pinkness27 said:


> Where are you ladies finding the 4%?


 


jprayze said:


> The only place I've found it is in the prefilled applicators (3-day treatment).


 

Quoted just to cosign ... at first I couldn't locate the 4% but yes, the prefilled three day treatments are 4% indeed.  I had to take a look on the back of the box and in difficult to find print, I saw that the applicators are 4%.  I think you will like the 4% once you get it ...


----------



## freckledface (Dec 4, 2012)

Applied last night. Won't be using until the end of Dec. Or early Jan. I'm going to relax next week.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 4, 2012)

Checking In:

I applied MN mix last night, my new growth is outta damn control but that is okay.  I did a little research within the board and found a technique called scritching ... do any of y'all do that?  I have twice and it feels quite good.  For some reason, I like that more than scalp massages- massaging my scalp hurts my hands.  Scritching is supposed to help with hair growth by stimulating the scalp and by removing any skin that could be blocking the pore.  Sorry about the tangent, on to the next ...

Okay so I recently added Neem powder to my MN mix.  It has been working well!!!  In a previous post, I talked about dusting twice in one month and being fearful that I would have a setback ...  well, once I added Neem to my MN (after switching from 2% MN to 4% and using bhringaj powder for cowashing) it looks like the hair that I dusted grew back and then some. 

My FM still uses the mix ... I scritched their scalp last night and I swear fo' God that they have new hairs growing in.  Because they have lost quite a bit of hair, it will be a while before it is super obvious to everyone else but I see it.  They began using MN on 11/11/12 and I plan on taking a follow-up photo of their hair on 01/11/13 to see what the two months of use did for them. 

I hope you all are doing well ...   

<3


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 12, 2012)

Where do you get the 4%...


----------



## Mznelly (Dec 12, 2012)

Update: checking in I got much needed a trim today. I need to incorporate routine trims in regime lol I have a scissor phobia after that fricking woman destroyed my hair but its thriving now. FYI this is my natural hair color reddish brown how bizarre right I think I'm a little past ApL even after my trim


----------



## gforceroy (Dec 12, 2012)

Mznelly your hair looks good! I need a trim as well. I have been avoiding it though..haha.


----------



## Mznelly (Dec 12, 2012)

gforceroy said:


> Mznelly your hair looks good! I need a trim as well. I have been avoiding it though..haha.



You got the phobia also?? Lol thank you


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 13, 2012)

shyekiera said:


> Where do you get the 4%...



I went to Walmart and got the three day package. It reads 4% in tiny letters on the back  … HTH!!


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 13, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> Update: checking in I got much needed a trim today. I need to incorporate routine trims in regime lol I have a scissor phobia after that fricking woman destroyed my hair but its thriving now. FYI this is my natural hair color reddish brown how bizarre right I think I'm a little past ApL even after my trim



I love your hair MzNelly, especially the color. Do you use a lot of coconut oil by chance? I ask cause this lady from Hawaii told me that coconut oil lightens dark hair to reddish brown.  Lovely hue girl …


----------



## Mznelly (Dec 13, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:


> I love your hair MzNelly, especially the color. Do you use a lot of coconut oil by chance? I ask cause this lady from Hawaii told me that coconut oil lightens dark hair to reddish brown.  Lovely hue girl …



I sometimes seal with coconut oil, but I was born with reddish brown hair. My mom calls me her red head baby it was way more pronounced when I was younger but I use to color it darker, but since I'm on a HHJ I don't use dyes anymore it will get lighter and lighter. Oh boy I need to look into henna


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 13, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> I sometimes seal with coconut oil, but I was born with reddish brown hair. My mom calls me her red head baby it was way more pronounced when I was younger but I use to color it darker, but since I'm on a HHJ I don't use dyes anymore it will get lighter and lighter. Oh boy I need to look into henna



I would love for my hair to be that color!


----------



## freckledface (Dec 13, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> I sometimes seal with coconut oil, but I was born with reddish brown hair. My mom calls me her red head baby it was way more pronounced when I was younger but I use to color it darker, but since I'm on a HHJ I don't use dyes anymore it will get lighter and lighter. Oh boy I need to look into henna


 
any idea where you would be able to find a red wig?? I wanna try one but cant find one anywhere. 

sorry dont knowif you wig  but I'm just excited to see another red head


----------



## Mznelly (Dec 13, 2012)

freckledface said:


> any idea where you would be able to find a red wig?? I wanna try one but cant find one anywhere.
> 
> sorry dont knowif you wig  but I'm just excited to see another red head



Nope I've never worn a wig sorry.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey y'all!  I've been quiet lately.  Nothing new to report, using my 4% mix 1x/day.  I actually made my current mix for my mom, but I'm using it until I see her.  After that, I will probably just use 2% straight because I gave tons of it.

Last trim was 11/23.  No more trims this year.  In  2013 I'm going to stay on top of dusting.  I usually dust the ends of twists when I'm doing a twist out.

Mznelly your hair looks great, healthy and thriving.

NaturalfienD thanks for your regular updates!

It's taking me forever to do but I'm finally going to post 2013 MN Challenge!  Hoping this challenge can help me make my goals of BSL and MBL next year!  Current challengers please join if you are interested and welcome to all you gave been lurking!

One last thing!!!  Can't wait to see all your end of year results!  Lots of pics please.  Be sure to tell us what worked and what didn't.  I'm getting a flat iron next Saturday, so some time around the 23rd or 24th I should be posting my pics.  I'm excited!


----------



## Guinan (Dec 13, 2012)

Mznelly said:


> Update: checking in I got much needed a trim today. I need to incorporate routine trims in regime lol I have a scissor phobia after that fricking woman destroyed my hair but its thriving now. FYI this is my natural hair color reddish brown how bizarre right I think I'm a little past ApL even after my trim


 
Wow, your hair looks so healthy and shineyl!! And I luv your natural hair color.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 16, 2012)

jprayze I know this is totally off subject but upon looking at your profile I realized we shared the same name and its spelled the same as well lol  small world


----------



## jprayze (Dec 16, 2012)

[USER=334673]SincerelyBeautiful[/USER];17498619 said:
			
		

> jprayze I know this is totally off subject but upon looking at your profile I realized we shared the same name and its spelled the same as well lol  small world



That is crazy! I only know 1 other person with the same spelling.


----------



## gforceroy (Dec 18, 2012)

Here is my end of the year update. Also posted in the APL challenge. I was mainly applying MN to my edges. Even though I tried to apply to my whole scalp for a month and a half, I didn't keep it up..maybe I could have had more growth..


----------



## jprayze (Dec 18, 2012)

gforceroy said:


> Here is my end of the year update. Also posted in the APL challenge. I was mainly applying MN to my edges. Even though I tried to apply to my whole scalp for a month and a half, I didn't keep it up..maybe I could have had more growth..



Great progress!  You will hit BSL in no time!


----------



## NaiyaAi (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm posting my end-of-year update now. The first one (red shirt) is August 20th, before the start of this challenge. The second one (blue bra) is the Saturday after Thanksgiving, about two weeks ago.

​


----------



## aliyah7 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello All! So glad to finally be in this thread! I've been following/reading this thread for weeks but had not posted because I needed to pay.
 Well, here's my situation......

     I started the MN challenge on 11/08.  Unfortunately, out of excitement I did not plan very well and have made some mistakes. First off, I'm natural, so I went ahead and got my hair flat ironed on 11/07 for the sole purpose of seeing how long my hair was before I started this challenge. But...I wasn't thinking and let the hair dresser bump my ends. Then, to make matters worse, by the time I got home, I was sweating and my hair had reverted some at the roots.  To make a long story short, I have not been able to tell if my hair has been growing.  After a week of using the MN mixture I got the idea to thread-wrap a small piece of my hair (Why hadn't I thought of that before?). That thread-wrapped section never seemed to grow the for the rest of the month.  Now at almost the 1 1/2 month mark it appears to be about 1/2 inch growth. What!!???? It is an area at the back 'kitchen' area. I was hoping that maybe that particular area grows slower than the other areas.?

I am still using the MN out of faith. LOL.  

On the upside....My mother found out what I was doing and decided to use it. Now, her head was about 85% or so bald. Yes. And had been that way for some years.  But she started using it and within a week or so, we were able to see small vellus hairs growing in. She has been using it for over a month now and most areas are filling in quite nicely.  It is still far from completely being full, but soooooo much fuller than what it was before we started. I am very excited for her.  I figure if it's working for her, it's gotta be working for me too.




What is your current length?* A little past BSL but before Waist L*
Is this your first time using MN or how long have you used in MN? *This is my first time using MN and I have been using it for almost 1 1/2 months. *

How will you use your MN (directly/mixed)? *The first month I mixed (1) 1.59oz tube of MN from Walmart (Equate brand) with (1) 4oz jar of Doo gro Vitilizer. For the past 2 weeks I've been using 
the (1) 1.59oz tube of MN with about 1/4 of a 4oz jar of Doo gro
*
What frequency will you apply it? *I started out using it every day. But now, I might skip a day or two a week. *

Any other growth aids that you are using? *No*

Anything else you care to add? *No*

Don't forget a starting pic! *I really don't want to put my before picture with my BUMPED ends. I feel embarrassed.  I'll think about it tho.
*
I have noticed that my hair seems much thicker, and....different. I don't really like that. I washed my hair and it was like the shampoo didn't get all the product out.  It still felt sort of icky.  But I'll see what's up when I get it flat ironed again after the 2 month mark.


Thanks jprayz for this thread. I would love to join the 2013 challenge, but with better planning. 

Oh, I was thinking about posting my before pic, not sure (embarrassed by it), but I not a forum person and was wondering how to put pics on here.  Some help pls?

Thanks so much all.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 19, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:


> I'm posting my end-of-year update now. The first one (red shirt) is August 20th, before the start of this challenge. The second one (blue bra) is the Saturday after Thanksgiving, about two weeks ago.



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ESmackum (Dec 20, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:


> I'm posting my end-of-year update now. The first one (red shirt) is August 20th, before the start of this challenge. The second one (blue bra) is the Saturday after Thanksgiving, about two weeks ago.



Wow! Wonderful progress.


----------



## aliyah7 (Dec 21, 2012)

jprayze- When are you starting the 2013 new challenge. I wanna be ready when I join. 

What's the longest you all have gone using the MN without taking a break?


----------



## jprayze (Dec 21, 2012)

aliyah7 and everyone:

Here's the link to the 2013 challenge:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=662389&highlight=mn

I went a 4 month stretch and then took a month break in August.  This December makes another 4 months and I don't plan to stop any time soon.


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 21, 2012)

Checking In:

I haven't been posting here often, partly because I've been doing my same routine and because I'm taking my mini braids out and unable to cowash as often as I would like.  (I typically cowash the following morning after using MN the night before.) I have only used MN once this week and after next week, I will be on hiatus. But, I will post pix next week showing my growth (girl boom, cannot wait!!!) And, I will be joining the 2013 challenge too.


I hope you all are doing well and enjoy the holiday season!!


----------



## aliyah7 (Dec 21, 2012)

jprayze said:


> @aliyah7 and everyone:
> 
> I went a 4 month stretch and then took a month break in August.  This December makes another 4 months and I don't plan to stop any time soon.



Yeah!! Now that's what I like to hear!


----------



## strawbewie (Dec 22, 2012)

I was not officially part of this challenge but I started using MN regularly August/ September 2012. My mix is with mega-tek, castor oil and vitika oil. I applied it almost every other day.
Left side pics were taken May/June no MN and the right side 12/20/12 using MN often


----------



## jprayze (Dec 22, 2012)

strawbewie said:


> I was not officially part of this challenge but I started using MN regularly August/ September 2012. My mix is with mega-tek, castor oil and vitika oil. I applied it almost every other day.
> Left side pics were taken May/June no MN and the right side 12/20/12 using MN often



That's good progress!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## jprayze (Dec 25, 2012)

My final check in!  I'm so happy that by coincidence, I was wearing the same shirt and I'm covering those ruffles up now  

My hair seems to be growing a little uneven or just started uneven but I will even it out wheni get to BSL.

Left pic beginning of challenge 9/4/12
Right pic 12/23/12


----------



## ESmackum (Dec 25, 2012)

jprayze said:


> My final check in!  I'm so happy that by coincidence, I was wearing the same shirt and I'm covering those ruffles up now
> 
> My hair seems to be growing a little uneven or just started uneven but I will even it out wheni get to BSL.
> 
> ...



Wow. Look at your results! Congrats girly. See, now that's why I joined the 2013 challenge.


----------



## pinkness27 (Dec 25, 2012)

My MN spray spilled (I guess I didn't screw the top on well) and got everywhere so sad bc it was a full bottle. 

I haven't posted as much in this thread like last challenge bc whenever I massaged my hairline it became sore. I think I was massaging too hard and so I am taking a little break from MN. I will prob join the 2013 challenge though.


----------



## aliyah7 (Dec 25, 2012)

jprayze said:


> My final check in!  I'm so happy that by coincidence, I was wearing the same shirt and I'm covering those ruffles up now
> 
> My hair seems to be growing a little uneven or just started uneven but I will even it out wheni get to BSL.
> 
> ...



Wow, that's awesome growth JPrayze!  Now, I see why you wouldn't want to stop.  
When I took my before pics I accidentally let the lady bump my ends, so I can't accurately tell the length of my hair. Do you think it's possible to have areas of your head that grow slower than others? I ask because I thread-wrapped a piece of my hair in the back of my head; it's been about a month and a half on the MN and I only have like 1/2 growth there.  I was like WHAT??!!  I should have tried a top section of hair.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 26, 2012)

aliyah7 said:


> Wow, that's awesome growth JPrayze!  Now, I see why you wouldn't want to stop.
> When I took my before pics I accidentally let the lady bump my ends, so I can't accurately tell the length of my hair. Do you think it's possible to have areas of your head that grow slower than others? I ask because I thread-wrapped a piece of my hair in the back of my head; it's been about a month and a half on the MN and I only have like 1/2 growth there.  I was like WHAT??!!  I should have tried a top section of hair.



Thanks!  

I do think that it's possible to have different growth rates in different areas...I'm going to look into it further...


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 26, 2012)

Is anyone mixing there MN with sulfur for extra bang?


----------



## jprayze (Dec 27, 2012)

RegaLady said:


> Is anyone mixing there MN with sulfur for extra bang?



Bumping...I haven't but some have.  I have the liquid gold oil with sulfur and want to put it into my regi for 2013.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 27, 2012)

RegaLady said:


> Is anyone mixing there MN with sulfur for extra bang?





jprayze said:


> Bumping...I haven't but some have.  I have the liquid gold oil with sulfur and want to put it into my regi for 2013.



I add MTG to mine. I feel it keeps the growth consistent .... not exactly sure why I think that but I do


----------



## jprayze (Dec 27, 2012)

[USER=371021 said:
			
		

> aliyah7[/USER];17556847]Wow, that's awesome growth JPrayze! Now, I see why you wouldn't want to stop.
> When I took my before pics I accidentally let the lady bump my ends, so I can't accurately tell the length of my hair. Do you think it's possible to have areas of your head that grow slower than others? I ask because I thread-wrapped a piece of my hair in the back of my head; it's been about a month and a half on the MN and I only have like 1/2 growth there. I was like WHAT??!! I should have tried a top section of hair.


 
Do you know your normal growth rate?  Do you have different textures in the different areas of your hair?


----------



## destinyseeker (Dec 27, 2012)

Final check In 

Starting Pic - Sept. 2012                           

Ending Pics - Dec. 27, 2012


----------



## destinyseeker (Dec 27, 2012)

My HHJ started in Feb. 2012 and this challenge has really helped keep me on track... Thank you everyone for the inspiration! 

HHJ start pic Feb. 2012

Today's Pic


----------



## aliyah7 (Dec 28, 2012)

jprayze said:


> Do you know your normal growth rate?  Do you have different textures in the different areas of your hair?



Believe it or not, I don't. I have the slightest clue as to how much my hair grows from month to month.  I haven't noticed any different textures, but the middle and front part of my hair is longer than the back. 

As you all may be able to tell, I am fairly new to hair stuff. For most of my life, I never had a hair regimen or anything like that; just did what I had to do to get my hair out the way and presentable. Just started learning about hair care and such things over the past few years; but did not implement them for long because of laziness.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 28, 2012)

destinyseeker Very nice progress!  I'm glad MN worked for you.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 28, 2012)

aliyah7 said:


> Believe it or not, I don't. I have the slightest clue as to how much my hair grows from month to month.  I haven't noticed any different textures, but the middle and front part of my hair is longer than the back.
> 
> As you all may be able to tell, I am fairly new to hair stuff. For most of my life, I never had a hair regimen or anything like that; just did what I had to do to get my hair out the way and presentable. Just started learning about hair care and such things over the past few years; but did not implement them for long because of laziness.



That's ok.  That's what you are here for!  I was just wondering if you are a slow grower naturally. How do you apply your MN?


----------



## strawbewie (Dec 28, 2012)

gforceroy said:


> Here is my end of the year update. Also posted in the APL challenge. I was mainly applying MN to my edges. Even though I tried to apply to my whole scalp for a month and a half, I didn't keep it up..maybe I could have had more growth..



I have not applied to my edges and my edges need help how was the MN growth on your edges?


----------



## NaturalfienD (Dec 31, 2012)

Checking In:

Here are my final pictures ... I think that I joined this challenge over the summer, so I will show you all my June and December pix only.  I look forward to joining the 2013 challenge in a few weeks to see what else my hair can do.

HHG Ladies!!

Here is the side, June 2012:



Here is the side, December 2012:




Here is the back, June 2012:



Here is the back, December 2012:


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 31, 2012)

Here is my MN usage timeline. Started May 20th right at APL and ended 2012 grazing BSL ! I will continue MN usage until I feel the need not to.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 31, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Here is my MN usage timeline. Started May 20th right at APL and ended 2012 grazing BSL ! I will continue MN usage until I feel the need not to.
> 
> View attachment 185949



Thats awesome....i'll be purchasing my MN today. My usage starts Jan 1st 2013 and ends, well not sure yet but i'm all for increased growth even past BSL in 2013!


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 31, 2012)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> Thats awesome....i'll be purchasing my MN today. My usage starts Jan 1st 2013 and ends, well not sure yet but i'm all for increased growth even past BSL in 2013!



Thank you! Will you using 2 or 4%


----------



## shyekiera (Dec 31, 2012)

Has anyone seen a big difference in results when using 4% vs 2%


----------



## jprayze (Dec 31, 2012)

shyekiera said:


> Has anyone seen a big difference in results when using 4% vs 2%



I haven't.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 31, 2012)

NaturalfienD said:


> Checking In:
> 
> Here are my final pictures ... I think that I joined this challenge over the summer, so I will show you all my June and December pix only.  I look forward to joining the 2013 challenge in a few weeks to see what else my hair can do.
> 
> ...



Great growth and your hair looks so thick and healthy!!!


----------



## aliyah7 (Dec 31, 2012)

jprayze said:


> That's ok.  That's what you are here for!  I was just wondering if you are a slow grower naturally. How do you apply your MN?



Hey Jprayze, thanks for taking the time to respond to posts. 
The  first month I mixed (1) 1.59oz tube of MN with a whole 4oz jar of Doo  Gro Vitilizer. The second month  I mixed (1) 1.59oz tube of MN with  about 1/4 of a 4oz jar of Doo Gro Vitilizer. 
I section my hair into about 8 or so plats or twist and grease the scalp with my mixture. I apply 5-6 times weekly.

Plan on getting my hair done on the 1st or 2nd, take pics and use them as before pics for the new 2013 MN challenge.



ManiiSweetheart said:


> Here is my MN usage timeline. Started  May 20th right at APL and ended 2012 grazing BSL ! I will continue MN  usage until I feel the need not to.
> 
> View attachment 185949



I just love your hair timelines! I have been practicing on my own, but have a time trying to figure out exactly where to put the lines and the correct length to document. Your hair is gorgeous, are you natural or relaxed?


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Dec 31, 2012)

aliyah7 said:


> Hey Jprayze, thanks for taking the time to respond to posts.
> The  first month I mixed (1) 1.59oz tube of MN with a whole 4oz jar of Doo  Gro Vitilizer. The second month  I mixed (1) 1.59oz tube of MN with  about 1/4 of a 4oz jar of Doo Gro Vitilizer.
> I section my hair into about 8 or so plats or twist and grease the scalp with my mixture. I apply 5-6 times weekly.
> 
> ...



Im a natural head   And for trying to figure out where i the lines go i googled a hair chart and just played with the lines until it looked right.


----------

